# TiVo iPad app is out!



## bradleys

Just saw in in the app store! I will be playing with it for a while tonight.


----------



## David Platt

Downloading right now!


----------



## David Platt

Well, okay then. I fire it up, enter my MAK as instructed.... and NOTHING. I've been sitting here waiting for five minutes for something to happen.

It looks pretty. I just wish it could so something.


----------



## Oberon2007

I just happen to check the app store and saw it! I am happy now. So, can I watch my TiVo programs anywhere I can get an internet connection?

Edit - Just checked things out and unfortunately, it doesn't show the program on the iPad as I was hoping. I just might think about getting a Slingbox sometime in the future. Does the Slingbox work well with TiVo Premiere?


----------



## aadam101

David Platt said:


> Well, okay then. I fire it up, enter my MAK as instructed.... and NOTHING. I've been sitting here waiting for five minutes for something to happen.
> 
> It looks pretty. I just wish it could so something.


Same here....another win for Tivo!!!!!


----------



## mishafp

Mine is working just great, without any trouble. Are you sure you enabled the network remote control, per the instructions?


----------



## aadam101

mishafp said:


> Mine is working just great, without any trouble. Are you sure you enabled the network remote control, per the instructions?


Yup. I use the network remote on my iPod.


----------



## David Platt

mishafp said:


> Mine is working just great, without any trouble. Are you sure you enabled the network remote control, per the instructions?


Yep, my network remote control's been enabled since I got the Premiere. I use the DVRRemote app with it all the time.


----------



## mishafp

David Platt said:


> Yep, my network remote control's been enabled since I got the Premiere. I use the DVRRemote app with it all the time.


strange... maybe double check that you put the Network Key correctly?


----------



## bradleys

David,

Check again... Settings--> remote & device settings--> Network Remote Control--> allow

Also make sure you have 14.7


----------



## bradleys

I like it a lot! A huge hit for TiVo in my mind.

With that I do have a wish list.

You can't initiate an MRV transfer. Can someone with two Premiers let us know if you can see the content of you second TiVo from the "My Shows" menu? And initiate an MRV transfer?

I was hoping I would be able to at least see the content from my server! This isnjust the 1.0 release - so I will just keep pinging them.


----------



## aadam101

mishafp said:


> strange... maybe double check that you put the Network Key correctly?


It finds the Tivo's it just hangs rather than display any content. I got a quick shot of something from the upstairs Tivo and then my iPad lost it's internet connection.....which is not nomal.


----------



## David Platt

bradleys said:


> David,
> 
> Check again... Settings--> remote & device settings--> Network Remote Control--> allow
> 
> Also make sure you have 14.7


I know for a fact that Network Remote Control is enabled-- there is absolutely no way DVRRemote will work without it enabled, and I use it daily.

I do have 14.7.

After a reboot of everything on my network (the TiVo, the router, and the iPad), it is now working. Pretty slick.


----------



## David Platt

aadam101 said:


> It finds the Tivo's it just hangs rather than display any content. I got a quick shot of something from the upstairs Tivo and then my iPad lost it's internet connection.....which is not nomal.


That's the exact same thing that happened to me. It also made the HDUI on my TiVo *incredibly* slow to respond while the iPad app was trying to connect.


----------



## David Platt

Being able to prune the To-Do list from the iPad will make this worthwhile, IMO. That is one of the big features I miss from the TiVo hacking days-- being able to remove unwanted items from your ToDo list via TiVoWeb.


----------



## mishafp

Looks great... only feature I wanted that I don't see is the ability to search for youtube on this app and kick the video right onto the TIVO?


----------



## bradleys

It would be really nice if under "Browse" you could filter by content provider. I use Netflix and Live TV, but not Amazon or Block Buster.

This is a similar complaint I have from the HDUI "collections"...

I think I understand why that functionality isn't there - but i suspect if it were user and not contract driven this would definitely be available.


----------



## bradleys

mishafp said:


> Looks great... only feature I wanted that I don't see is the ability to search for youtube on this app and kick the video right onto the TIVO?


Looks like it is partially there just not enabled... I agree with you and hope to see that feature in the future as well.


----------



## David Platt

Since we're already making our wishlist of features we'd like to see in the next version, I'd love to be able to view 'Recording History' so you could see potential upcoming conflicts.


----------



## aadam101

David Platt said:


> That's the exact same thing that happened to me. It also made the HDUI on my TiVo *incredibly* slow to respond while the iPad app was trying to connect.


I use the SD UI.

What kind of router are you using? I have a netgear WNDR 3700. I only use 2.4 ghz. I have two premieres. I am sitting in front of one of them. The router is un fairly close proximity.

I just got am error message telling me that the network remote was not enabled, it is enabled. I clicked "finish setup" (for the second time tonight) but it still hangs after finding the Tivos.


----------



## aadam101

I'm incredibly jealous of the who have it working.


----------



## David Platt

aadam101 said:


> I use the SD UI.
> 
> What kind of router are you using? I have a netgear WNDR 3700. I only use 2.4 ghz. I have two premieres. I am sitting in front of one of them. The router is un fairly close proximity.


Hmmm... interesting. That's exactly the same router I have. I'm not using wireless for my TiVo, though; it's connected directly to the router.


----------



## bradleys

David Platt said:


> Since we're already making our wishlist of features we'd like to see in the next version, I'd love to be able to view 'Recording History' so you could see potential upcoming conflicts.


You say "history" and then talk about upcoming conflicts... Do you want an alert to show future conflicts based on you season pass selections?

That would be cool...


----------



## David Platt

bradleys said:


> You say "history" and then talk about upcoming conflicts... Do you want an alert to show future conflicts based on you season pass selections?
> 
> That would be cool...


Nah, that's just always been a quirk of the TiVo's GUI-- 'Recording History' shows both past and upcoming recordings (as well as shows that won't be recorded because of conflicts), so you have to look at 'History' to see upcoming conflicts. It doesn't make much sense to me either, but that's how it's always been.


----------



## bradleys

I love how the default page is Info. It shows information about what you are watching. A Recording, live TV, Netflix....

If you swap tuners with the peanut - the screen automatically refreshes to represent the new show.

Very cool.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ben over at Engadget also posted a review.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/18/tivo-premiere-app-for-ipad-review/


----------



## aadam101

David Platt said:


> Hmmm... interesting. That's exactly the same router I have. I'm not using wireless for my TiVo, though; it's connected directly to the router.


That is interesting. Anyone with a Netgear WNDR 3700 able to get it to work?


----------



## innocentfreak

Has anyone checked to see if you can remote delete from another TiVo?


----------



## bradleys

innocentfreak said:


> Has anyone checked to see if you can remote delete from another TiVo?


I only have one Premier, but from what I can tell - no MRV is available (move, delete, etc...). From the "My Shows" listing, I cannot see anything from my other TiVo's or from my Media Server....

I would be interested if someone with multiple Premiers can report their observations.

If you do have multiple Premier tivo's, it seems pretty simple to switch units and delete to you hearts content!


----------



## aadam101

After several minutes of hanging, "Your DVR is not responding."

My DVR is just fine. I am watching it......

My iPad is a jailbroken 3.2......maybe that is why it doesn't work.....


----------



## aadam101

New error message......

"This application is intended for use with Tivo Premiere boxes only. While we found an older model of the Tivo DVR on your local network, we could not find a Tivo Premiere box. Checkout the special Tivo upgrade offer at Tivo.com/upgrade."

Seriously??? I only own Tivo Premiere's. We have two Premieres. There are no other Tivo's in the house.


----------



## magus

aadam101 said:


> New error message......
> 
> "This application is intended for use with Tivo Premiere boxes only. While we found an older model of the Tivo DVR on your local network, we could not find a Tivo Premiere box. Checkout the special Tivo upgrade offer at Tivo.com/upgrade."
> 
> Seriously??? I only own Tivo Premiere's. We have two Premieres. There are no other Tivo's in the house.


I have the same problem.


----------



## aadam101

magus said:


> I have the same problem.


Which iPad version are you using? Which router?


----------



## magus

aadam101 said:


> Which iPad version are you using? Which router?


WRT54GL with DDWRT generic mini 14929
iPad Firmware 4.2 (8C134)
Tivo Firmware 14.7 something something RC7 I think?

I mean the error message says it sees the tivo but it doesn't identify it as a Tivo Premier XL. Wait, is yours a Tivo Premier XL? Maybe it is a problem with that model.


----------



## aadam101

magus said:


> WRT54GL with DDWRT generic mini 14929
> iPad Firmware 4.2 (8C134)
> Tivo Firmware 14.7 something something RC7 I think?
> 
> I mean the error message says it sees the tivo but it doesn't identify it as a Tivo Premier XL. Wait, is yours a Tivo Premier XL? Maybe it is a problem with that model.


Both of my Tivo's are no XL's.

Which *iPad* version are you using? I am on 3.2 so that could be a reason.


----------



## richsadams

I'm glad to see the TiVo iPad App is (finally) available but it's sad that it only works with the Premiere and Premiere XL. 

Although it's pretty cool once it's working, TiVo gets a big fat D for the setup process. What a PIA IMHO. The initial part requires signing in to your TiVo account from your iPad, then touching multiple TiVo "screens" on the app to figure out how to enable remote control access on your TiVo (one of the "screens" doesn't even match the actual TiVo menu screen and there's no forward/backward so you have to tap out and in to get to the next one). *A simple set of instructions would have been much less cumbersome*.

_Then_ you have to enter your MAK and restart TiVo. After all of that it gave me an error message saying that it found an "older TiVo" on my network but couldn't find my TiVo Premiere XL. What? I ended up having to close the program, open it again, sign in again and then...ta dah...it worked. But OMG! Seriously?

I've installed and set up all sorts of iPad Apps with direct connections to my network, VPN, tunnels and connections to one or all of our Macs that required half as much work for access to materials a little more important than my TiVo recordings. It was easier to set up my Airport Extreme router! :down: :down: Once all of that was said and done it does work, but 'comon TiVo...KISS!

The remote is okay, but I think I'll stick with our Harmony for the most part.

Phew! Other than that I like it.


----------



## richsadams

Oberon2007 said:


> I just might think about getting a Slingbox sometime in the future. Does the Slingbox work well with TiVo Premiere?


Yes our Slingbox Solo works quite well.


----------



## aadam101

richsadams said:


> I'm glad to see the TiVo iPad App is (finally) available but it's sad that it only works with the Premiere and Premiere XL.
> 
> Although it's pretty cool once it's working, TiVo gets a big fat D for the setup process. What a PIA IMHO. The initial part requires signing in to your TiVo account from your iPad, then touching multiple TiVo "screens" on the app to figure out how to enable remote control access on your TiVo (one of the "screens" doesn't even match the actual TiVo menu screen and there's no forward/backward so you have to tap out and in to get to the next one). *A simple set of instructions would have been much less cumbersome*.
> 
> _Then_ you have to enter your MAK and restart TiVo. After all of that it gave me an error message saying that it found an "older TiVo" on my network but couldn't find my TiVo Premiere XL. What? I ended up having to close the program, open it again, sign in again and then...ta dah...it worked. But OMG! Seriously?
> 
> I've installed and set up all sorts of iPad Apps with direct connections to my network, VPN, tunnels and connections to one or all of our Macs that required half as much work for access to materials a little more important than my TiVo recordings. It was easier to set up my Airport Extreme router! :down: :down: Once all of that was said and done it does work, but 'comon TiVo...KISS!
> 
> The remote is okay, but I think I'll stick with our Harmony for the most part.
> 
> Phew! Other than that I like it.


You have to restart Tivo? Where does it say that?


----------



## JimboG

innocentfreak said:


> Ben over at Engadget also posted a review.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/18/tivo-premiere-app-for-ipad-review/


I'm officially jealous.

I just finished watching Ben's review video over at Engadget HD. This looks like it might be the killer app for the Tivo Premiere. Seriously.

Given the strong rumors that Apple will launch the iPod 2 by April, likely with doubled resolution in each axis, I wonder if Tivo has the image art and text resolution scaling to support a quad resolution iPad?

I hope Tivo can keep the iPad app up to date and optimized for the latest iPads while also rolling out an iPhone and an Android version of the remote app in the not to distant future.

Who knows, Series 3 and Tivo HD support would be nice too. However, I can understand if Tivo chooses to focus primarily on supporting the Series 4 devices.


----------



## innocentfreak

Dave Zatz's article on the app


----------



## richsadams

aadam101 said:


> You have to restart Tivo? Where does it say that?


It was a pop-up during the setup. No idea why.


----------



## bradleys

I didn't have to reboot my TiVo... I hope that works for you.

One thing I found interesting (maybe it's just me ), is how much of the information on the app seems to be served up directly by the TiVo. 

I can't wait until some of our friends start to analyze the packet content.


----------



## Test

Just want to add my two cents about the setup. It couldn't have been easier. It asked me to sign in to my TiVo account or for my mak, I got my mak from my TiVo instead and just punched it in the app. It recognized my TiVo and I was good to go.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

JimboG said:


> I hope Tivo can keep the iPad app up to date and optimized


Unfortunately, once Tivo releases a new feature, they move on to something else without fixing the bugs or updating it any more (the Netflix app is the perfect example). It will be interesting to see if this app is ever updated.


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> I can't wait until some of our friends start to analyze the packet content.


Definitely this. Hopefully some of these features can be implemented in other programs or someone can write a PC based version even if it doesn't use touchscreen.


----------



## therobert

All excited for this new app but alas, if you are not using a wireless connection it does not work. I'm connected via an ethernet cable and the app cannot locate my Tivo. I guess I need to bite the bullet and buy a wireless adapter so I can enjoy the love.


----------



## DaveWhittle

therobert said:


> All excited for this new app but alas, if you are not using a wireless connection it does not work.




So if my TiVo is hardwired into a router on a wireless network, the iPad app won't work? The app only works if the TiVo has the wireless adapter?


----------



## bradleys

DaveWhittle said:


> So if my TiVo is hardwired into a router on a wireless network, the iPad app won't work?


*That is not correct at all.* Your IPad needs to connect wirelessly to your network for it to work, but your TiVo can be either wired or wireless...

They just need to be on the same network.

@Therobert - check to ensure your tivo box is set-up to accept a wireless remote and that you have entered the correct MAK address. If your are still having trouble, some users have found that they needed to reboot the TiVo as well - But it works for most without any major effort.

I would recommend that anyone who still has an issue after trying these steps, submit an issue report with TiVo.


----------



## DaveWhittle

bradleys said:


> That is not correct at all. Your IPad needs to connect wirelessly to your network for it to work, but your TiVo can be either wired or wireless...
> 
> They just need to be on the same network.


That's what I thought... I guess therobert has no wifi on the network his Premiere is hardwired to?

It would seem that anyone who had an iPad would also have wi-fi, but I guess that's not necessarily true.


----------



## innocentfreak

Does the iPad operate differently when hardwired versus wirelessly?

I can't imagine why it wouldn't work if it was wired unless the iPad loses functionality or sends commands differently.


----------



## bradleys

innocentfreak said:


> Does the iPad operate differently when hardwired versus wirelessly?
> 
> I can't imagine why it wouldn't work if it was wired unless the iPad loses functionality or sends commands differently.


*As I said, that statement is not true at all...*

As a matter of fact, because there _seems_ to be a lot of bi-directional communication going on, I would suspect that you performance would be better if your TiVo is Wired.

But I have not tested it...


----------



## TVCricket

Love being able to search, schedule recordings, and manage Season Passes without leaving my program, but the app loses connectivity every 10 minutes even though my internet connection doesn't. 

My Premiere is wired BTW.


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> *That is not correct at all.* Your IPad needs to connect wirelessly to your network for it to work, but your TiVo can be either wired or wireless...
> 
> They just need to be on the same network.
> 
> @Therobert - check to ensure your tivo box is set-up to accept a wireless remote and that you have entered the correct MAK address. If your are still having trouble, some users have found that they needed to reboot the TiVo as well - But it works for most without any major effort.
> 
> I would recommend that anyone who still has an issue after trying these steps, submit an issue report with TiVo.





bradleys said:


> *As I said, that statement is not true at all...*
> 
> As a matter of fact, because there _seems_ to be a lot of bi-directional communication going on, I would suspect that you performance would be better if your TiVo is Wired.
> 
> But I have not tested it...


I was going off the rest of your first comment.



> *Your IPad needs to connect wirelessly to your network for it to work*


I am specifically referring to the iPad needing to be wireless and not referring to the TiVo at all.


----------



## terpfan1980

I see some comments and hints above about this, but I'm going to type out a quick hints message here to summarize. If someone else thinks of something here, please speak up and I'll edit to include it.

Having downloaded the app, the first things I ran into, as a home that has multiple TiVo Premieres, is that defaulted to finding the TiVo that had the lowered alphabetically named Tivo. I'm not sure that would always be the case as apparently my second box wasn't found at all. Regardless, when you get the app installed and want to get it working you should be ready for the following:


Install the app -- this can be done before or after taking the following steps, but of course you need the app.
Have Network Remote Control features turned on for your TiVo Premiere boxes. If Network Remote Control is not allowed the app won't work. TURNING ON NETWORK REMOTE CONTROL features requires a restart of the TiVo Premiere. You can turn on Network Remote Control features and restart before attempting to install/use the app, but be prepared to perhaps have to restart your TiVo Premiere anyway.
Write down and have available your MAK (Media Access Key). You'll need to enter it. If you don't know where to find it, you'll see instructions provided in the app on where to find it at.
If you get messages about only finding older TiVo boxes, try restarting your TiVo Premiere and wait for it to completely restart (get back to Live TV) before attempting to restart the TiVo App for the iPad.
REMINDER: thus far the app is only for TiVo Premiere boxes and won't work with older series hardware. 

Personally, I would turn on Network Remote Control and restart the TiVo's before bothering to download and install the app. That just seems as if it would save time and give you something to do (downloading the app) while the TiVo is rebooting. 

After getting the app functioning with the first Premiere at my house, I had to repeat the same basic steps with the second Premiere and after turning on Network Remote Control and rebooting it, I finally saw both boxes completely. Picking which box to work with was fairly easy after that, though frustrating originally since the app didn't let me choose which TiVo to work with initially.


----------



## therobert

bradleys said:


> *That is not correct at all.* Your IPad needs to connect wirelessly to your network for it to work, but your TiVo can be either wired or wireless...
> 
> They just need to be on the same network.
> 
> @Therobert - check to ensure your tivo box is set-up to accept a wireless remote and that you have entered the correct MAK address. If your are still having trouble, some users have found that they needed to reboot the TiVo as well - But it works for most without any major effort.
> 
> I would recommend that anyone who still has an issue after trying these steps, submit an issue report with TiVo.


Ok, so I have allowed the network remote. Rebooted the Tivo, my router and my Ipad (which connects wirelessly) and it still does not detect my Tivo when I run the app. I guess I'm still missing something. All the items are up to date with the most current software too.


----------



## bradleys

@innocentfreak - got it! Sorry about that...

@terpfan1980 - great write-up!


----------



## bradleys

therobert said:


> Ok, so I have allowed the network remote. Rebooted the Tivo, my router and my Ipad (which connects wirelessly) and it still does not detect my Tivo when I run the app. I guess I'm still missing something. All the items are up to date with the most current software too.


It sounds like you have done everything correctly.

Personally, I would contact TiVo. They will need as much feedback as possible to make sure the iPad app has a possitive deployment.

Give the community some feedback once you get everything working.


----------



## Torgo

therobert said:


> Ok, so I have allowed the network remote. Rebooted the Tivo, my router and my Ipad (which connects wirelessly) and it still does not detect my Tivo when I run the app. I guess I'm still missing something. All the items are up to date with the most current software too.


Are your TIVO and iPad's IP addresses on the same subnet?


----------



## therobert

Torgo said:


> Are your TIVO and iPad's IP addresses on the same subnet?


Yes they are.


----------



## TeddS

I'm finding the app pretty flaky and slow in getting info from the internet - show descriptions, list of cast, etc. Are others seeing this too, or is it possibly my network?

I also occasionally get a pop-up that the DVR has lost connection to the Internet. Seems unlikely, but this is coming up a lot. The DVR is connected via ethernet and I haven't seen a problem with it before, or with the home network in general (I use it for Vonage calls and it's pretty solid).

Connectivity from iPad to DVR seems very good and responsive - pause/play/etc happens as fast as with the IR remote. Data transfers from DVR to iPad seem pretty good too (lists of shows available, season passes, etc).


----------



## dandrewk

Those of you with probs installing, or having the app crash to the home page on iPad - it could be a memory issue. Some apps on the TiVo leak memory a bit, which leaves less memory for other apps. I suspect the Premiere app is quite memory intensive, so make sure your slate is "clean".

A simple reboot of the iPad might do the trick. If your iPad is jailbroken, you can try cleaning it up with any number of J/B applications.

It's worth the trouble. This app rocks!


----------



## innocentfreak

Also based off this thread it sounds like TiVo is having network issues today so some of the connection issues may be related to the TiVos trying to call home.


----------



## windracer

Can't wait to try this out when I get home tonight ... cool!


----------



## davezatz

TeddS said:


> I also occasionally get a pop-up that the DVR has lost connection to the Internet. Seems unlikely, but this is coming up a lot. The DVR is connected via ethernet and I haven't seen a problem with it before, or with the home network in general


I didn't see this problem until I upgraded the app last night to 1.02. Not sure what it's all about. Didn't see it once in the prior version.


----------



## shaun-ohio

works great for me, thanks tivo


----------



## mike cip

Pretty, pretty, pretty good!


----------



## tomhorsley

So, can you schedule downloads of HD amazon videos? That's one of the things I'd like to be able to do remotely, and for God knows what reason, you can only schedule downloads of SD videos using the amazon.com site to start the download.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Can't wait to try this out when I get home tonight ... cool!


Well, this is disappointing. Nothing but spinning circles, no content will load. It seemed to find my Premiere fine at first, but now it'll say I have no Premieres on the network, or I'm not connected to the internet, or it just doesn't work at all.  I wonder if their content servers are just being slammed?


----------



## SugarBowl

I have analog cable and digital OTA. None of the shows on the OTA stations will populate in the ipad guide.


----------



## SPrell

I was also just getting "spinning circles" and very slow response (basically unusable) until I switched my iPad Wifi connection from the 2.4GHz band to the 5GHz band. I have a "dual band" wireless router in my Apple Time Capsule configured so that I can switch between the two as needed. On the 5GHz band, the app is now working flawlessly and pretty quick. I have no idea why it locks up in the 2.4GHz band, since everything else on my iPad that uses Wifi appears to work fine.

I am curious if anyone else that is experiencing this problem has the ability to try this. I'd like to know if it works for you as well.


----------



## enright

windracer said:


> Well, this is disappointing. Nothing but spinning circles, no content will load. It seemed to find my Premiere fine at first, but now it'll say I have no Premieres on the network, or I'm not connected to the internet, or it just doesn't work at all.  I wonder if their content servers are just being slammed?


Same here rebooted everything, varified same subnet - even tried a different router. Both TiVo and ipad have a good connection to everything BUT each other.

Also wondering if the content servers are overloaded, but that would impact everyone equally - and many on here seem to have no problem.

For what it's worth, the TiVo is hardwired to the router - which is a 54gl with DDWRT. So far a direct wired connection to a router seems like the only common thread amongst those that are having a problem - although I agree with the earlier comment that it shouldnt be an issue.

iPad is running v4.21


----------



## innocentfreak

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8333580#post8333580

They seem to be having better luck with 5ghz so might be worth a try if you can.


----------



## DaveWhittle

It's working perfectly for me... After putting in the access key, it was up and running fast with no problems. And I gotta say... It's a great app!

I'm connecting on the iPad via wireless N @ 5 GHz, btw. The TiVo is hardwired.


----------



## enright

innocentfreak said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8333580#post8333580
> 
> They seem to be having better luck with 5ghz so might be worth a try if you can.


Thanks for pointing me to this thread. I wasn't able to try 5ghz, but someone on the thread mentioned that *DISABLING BLUETOOTH* fixed their issue - and as bizarre as it seems - that did the trick for me as well. It's like night and day!

To repeat - I was having all of the issues mentioned in this thread - dropped connections, endless spinning wheels, no internet connection message, and disabling bluetooth seems to have fixed them all.

If your having issues, trying disabling bluetooth on your iPad - if that doesn't work, and if your router supports it, try forcing your router to use the 5ghz band exclusively and let us know if either of those works.

Good luck!


----------



## bradleys

Just tested this out, I turned bluetooth on and viola - TiVo app runs like garbage. Bluetooth back off and it runs fine!


----------



## gthassell

App was unusable with Bluetooth on the iPad, but great with it turned off. Let's hope there's a point release soon.


----------



## richsadams

Hmmm...that's strange. I have BT turned on on our iPad (to use an Apple BT keyboard) and the app is working fine. Setup is TiVo on Ethernet > switch > Apple Airport Extreme. iPad > Apple Time Capsule (in bridge mode w/everything on the same subnet). 2.4GHz or 5GHz Time Capsule/iPad connection doesn't seem to have any impact one way or the other.  Just glad it's working...hope I didn't jinx anything.


----------



## jmatero

If only I didn't have to reconnect every time I switch apps!


----------



## Innerloop

gthassell said:


> App was unusable with Bluetooth on the iPad, but great with it turned off. Let's hope there's a point release soon.


Bingo! Turning off bluetooth on iPad was like night and day.

Glad I found this thread. I was ready to start swapping routers!


----------



## windracer

Innerloop said:


> Bingo! Turning off bluetooth on iPad was like night and day.


I will definitely try this out tonight because I have Bluetooth enabled on my iPad and was having all the spinning circle problems. I guess that would explain why people switching to 5GHz avoid the issue, since it wouldn't interfere with Bluetooth in the 2.4GHz range? Strange ...


----------



## macjeepster

I also was having trouble. When an old 'remote' app wouldn't work either, I did a hard restart of my iPad... twice. Previously I'd restarted the Premiere twice and my Airport Extreme once. Finally the iPad found the Premiere. Funny, just before this I installed the app on my wife's iPad and it just worked the first time.
I suspect the problem stemmed from intalling it first at work (shh..) where the TiVo really wasn't on the local network. BTW the 'away' funtionality is amazing.
With all the complaints about the HDI, people should know that this inerface addresses just about all of the shortcomings and adds some unexpected features. 
The remote control is just a small part of it. The ease in searching and recording upcoming programs, bith at home and away is amazing, recapturing some of that excitement I felt with my first Series I TiVo.

fyi... Hard restart is holding in the on-off button until the iPad goes black, waiting a bit, then holding it in till it reboots.

..mj


----------



## aadam101

windracer said:


> I will definitely try this out tonight because I have Bluetooth enabled on my iPad and was having all the spinning circle problems. I guess that would explain why people switching to 5GHz avoid the issue, since it wouldn't interfere with Bluetooth in the 2.4GHz range? Strange ...


So so we assume that ANY Bluetooth device running in the vicinity will interfere?


----------



## bradleys

aadam101 said:


> So so we assume that ANY Bluetooth device running in the vicinity will interfere?


That is an interesting question Adam... Bluetooth is always enabled on my phone and I did not have any problems until I enabled bluetooth on the iPad.

I suspect you will only see the conflict if Bluetooth is enabled on your iPad, but let us know if you experience something different.


----------



## windracer

Just another thought, since we're discussing Bluetooth ... how many of us experiencing problems with the iPad app (with Bluetooth on) also have a Slide remote connected to the Premiere?


----------



## TiVoMargret

SugarBowl said:


> I have analog cable and digital OTA. None of the shows on the OTA stations will populate in the ipad guide.


If you change the filter in the iPad Guide to "All Channels" do you see them?


----------



## SugarBowl

TiVoMargret said:


> If you change the filter in the iPad Guide to "All Channels" do you see them?


I see the channels in the guide, but the top pane, and the right side pane will never populate.


----------



## cgomel

attempted to connect for 2 hours last night without any luck. The app kept kicking my off my wi-fi. once out of the app, my wi-fi re-appeared. Today, I'm at the office, different network. Just to see if I could log on. Still no luck, it still kicks me off my work wi-fi. never had an app do this, and as soon as I close tivo app, wi-fi pops back up. 

when on my home network, the few times it didnt kick me off, I would get an error message that it found older models, and I could purchase a premiere by loging onto tivo store - gee thanks. It never found my premiere unit, i was able to sign in once or twice, each time it told me i would have limited functionality - I wouldnt know - the app hung and would then disconnect. "Lost connection" pops up all the time.

Spoke to Tivo, they gave me a case number. they acted like this was all new to them, but from what i'm reading, people that have it working are in the minority.
HHHHHEEEELLLLLPPPPP
Corey


----------



## joelmoses

windracer said:


> Just another thought, since we're discussing Bluetooth ... how many of us experiencing problems with the iPad app (with Bluetooth on) also have a Slide remote connected to the Premiere?


I do not have a slide remote. I do have about five different Bluetooth devices on and paired in the vicinity of the Premiere with no problems... It seems that it is the iPad's Bluetooth being activated that was the cause of the issue.

I have the iPad 3G 64gb. Maybe it only affects the iPad 3G?


----------



## windracer

joelmoses said:


> I have the iPad 3G 64gb. Maybe it only affects the iPad 3G?


Nope, my iPad is WiFi only.


----------



## cgomel

turned off Bluetooth and now have NO wi-fi problems. yeah!


----------



## cgomel

thank u windracer!


----------



## msw10100

Just installed it this afternoon.

It connected to my Premiere using the media access key, so it's in local mode and signed on, but so far it mostly seems to sit waiting on info that never (or only rarely) seems to come. Lots and lots of spinning wait-cursors, only occasionally stopping and displaying the intended information. And god help you if you switch app sections.

And the remote control works, but with 30-80 second delays to respond to button presses. Network Remote Control is on and an iphone app I have can control it instantly. Both the button gesture interfaces show the same delays.

It took more than 4 minutes for the season pass management screen to show up, but once it did, I was able to browse and reorder the passes. After clicking "Done", it again sat at "Reprioritizing Season Passes" for about two and a half minutes, followed by another spinning wait cursor above, to display the info on the highlighted show. This one didn't stop spinning or display the show's info even after 10 minutes, so I killed the app and restarted.

So far, it's something of a major disappointment.

[Update: Yep, turning off Bluetooth solved all the problems for me, too. I shoulda read further into the thread first. Works perfectly, now.]


----------



## windracer

Does your iPad have Bluetooth turned on? Try turning that off ... it's working for other people. I am going to confirm this myself when I get home tonight but am optimistic based on other posts I've read here today.


----------



## xultar

windracer said:


> Does your iPad have Bluetooth turned on? Try turning that off ... it's working for other people. I am going to confirm this myself when I get home tonight but am optimistic based on other posts I've read here today.


I can't wait for your post. It seems to me that standard protocol would dictate a test with all the radios working...3G, wifi, and bluetooth. And then with each one working individually and then none on. Just to see what happens. I know I'd be curious. Maybe TiVo didn't know that the iPad had bluetooth or people may be using the bluetooth keyboard while they use the TiVo iPad app.


----------



## innocentfreak

xultar said:


> I can't wait for your post. It seems to me that standard protocol would dictate a test with all the radios working...3G, wifi, and bluetooth. And then with each one working individually and then none on. Just to see what happens. I know I'd be curious. Maybe TiVo didn't know that the iPad had bluetooth or people may be using the bluetooth keyboard while they use the TiVo iPad app.


Other people are reporting no issues with Bluetooth on and turning it off didn't change anything. It seems to be more an issue depending on your home setting and network and whether Bluetooth is interfering.

This is why I avoid wireless. It seems everytime I have had it setup I end up troubleshooting it constantly for multiple devices especially as new devices come and go.


----------



## bradleys

innocentfreak said:


> Other people are reporting no issues with Bluetooth on and turning it off didn't change anything. It seems to be more an issue depending on your home setting and network and whether Bluetooth is interfering.
> 
> This is why I avoid wireless. It seems everytime I have had it setup I end up troubleshooting it constantly for multiple devices especially as new devices come and go.


It seems to be a conflict in the 2.5ghz range. People who's routers run at 5ghz do not experience the same conflict.

I wonder if this is a TiVo app or iPad design problem... Either way, I think TiVo should have found it in testing! It is a very interesting problem though...


----------



## windracer

Yep, all of the problems I was having last night are not occurring tonight since I turned off Bluetooth, thanks for the tip!

I still had the app crash on me once, but not like yesterday.

- WiFi only 16gb iPad running iOS 4.2.1
- wireless G network on channel 11, WPA2 Personal (AES) encryption
- TiVo Premiere connected via MoCA


----------



## TeddS

I was having problems getting any show data and with the DVR complaining about losing it's connection to the Internet, but no longer. I did nothing, so I think it's due to TiVo fixing a problem on their end.


----------



## aadam101

I think Tivo may have fixed something on their end too. The app has become usable. It's still a little more sluggish than I would like but everything with Tivo is sluggish these days so I shouldn't be surprised. I have to use the 5ghz band which for me means I can only use the app in front of one my Tivos since the other Tivo is too far from the 5ghz network.

I should also add that as far as the features are concerned I like it a lot. Searching for shows and setting up seasons passes is much easier on the app.


----------



## bradleys

http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=9758662

Looks like the wifi / bluetooth conflict is a known issue for the iPad / iPhone. The TiVo app may make the problem worse by needing a very high connectivity level.

I am glad this community was able to sort out the issue very quickly!


----------



## windracer

Had some time to actually sit down and play with the app tonight ... pretty slick when it works. I love the scrubber control that lets you drag around quickly to different places in a recording (or the buffer). Being able to manage My Shows or the Season Pass and To Do Lists without interrupting TV viewing is pretty cool too.

But I guess you can only get info on what is currently playing in the foreground? I don't see a way to find out what is playing/recording on the other tuner, or what is playing on either tuner while you're watching a recording.

The gestures for the remote control are neat, but I'm not sure I would use them much. I'd probably stick to using the Slide for most TiVo-control stuff and use the app as a management/supplemental info tool.


----------



## bradleys

I was thinking the same thing... From the info screen I would love to be able to toggle between tuner A and tuner B...

Need to both look and swap.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those that have it and have it working, it might be good for someone to start some type of unofficial suggestion thread dedicated to the iPad App in the suggestion forum. 

I would do it, but I don't have an iPad so no hands on.


----------



## bradleys

That's a good idea... I have been actually using it today and there are a few pain points...

It takes a few seconds to connect. I would like to see them them save the state once loaded so that it loads quicker. The iPad doesn't really offer multi-tasking - but I think TiVo could do better.

Grid loads slowly. I am running a G router and probably need to upgrade to an N. I don't use a lot of wireless devices, so I haven't had a lot of motivation to upgrade. I suppose this gives me a reason!

If someone else doesn't start a thread, I will try to get one going tomorrow. Need to gather my thoughts a little.


----------



## aforkosh

windracer said:


> I will definitely try this out tonight because I have Bluetooth enabled on my iPad and was having all the spinning circle problems. I guess that would explain why people switching to 5GHz avoid the issue, since it wouldn't interfere with Bluetooth in the 2.4GHz range? Strange ...


I do use the 5Ghz band for WiFi and, as an experiment, turned Bluetooth on on my iPad. I encountered the slow response that others have mentioned. When I turned Bluetooth off, normal response speed returned.

Bluetooth in on on my iPhone which is normally in the vicinity and causes no problems.So it appears that the problem is with the iPad getting confused by its own signals. Hopefully an update, either to the application or the iPod operating systme can alleviate this.


----------



## tomhorsley

aforkosh said:


> So it appears that the problem is with the iPad getting confused by its own signals.


No doubt Apple will just say you are holding it wrong


----------



## davezatz

My iPad<>TiVo connectivity was much better last night, no alerts about losing connection, no more alerts to reboot (which I did before I left for work). However, I fired off a test tweet and it looks like links aren't working or they can expire?

http://twitter.com/#!/davezatz/status/27896463560278016

Anyone else see similar?


----------



## mishafp

Is anyone having the issue that when you launch a recorded show by launching it with the Ipad, then launch a different show, and then go back to the original show, the TIVO does not save where you last were in the original show but rather asks if you want to delete it?


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> My iPad<>TiVo connectivity was much better last night, no alerts about losing connection, no more alerts to reboot (which I did before I left for work). However, I fired off a test tweet and it looks like links aren't working or they can expire?
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/davezatz/status/27896463560278016
> 
> Anyone else see similar?


It worked last night. My guess is that it is similar to issues Orangeboy has come across while making TiVo to Do. The link was for the specific episode rather than the show and since that episode is no longer upcoming it is now a dead link.


----------



## NYHeel

One suggestion I would like is the ability to edit recordings in the to do list. You can delete a recording but you can't pad a recording on the app. 

Also, it would be nice to be able to start MRV transfers although I haven't really confirmed that you can't.

Last, the to do list populates really slowly as you scroll down.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Last night I was using the app to edit my Season Passes (from bed, with the TV off!  )

One thing I wish I could have done was change which channel records a Season Pass. It gives all the options (adjust start/stop, keep until, etc.) except which channel is recorded. Some SPs that were recorded off antenna I wanted to switch to cable channel, and the only way to do this on the app is to delete the SP and create a new one.

Still, it's pretty awesome to slide the order priority with the app.


----------



## AllynMartin

Turned Off Bluetooth and the connection stopped dropping on my Linksys 3000 N-router wireless-

The app is now Snappy and responsive and totally working Great!!!! 

GREAT APP now- (now if I could only replace my hair! )


----------



## innocentfreak

DaveWhittle said:


> Last night I was using the app to edit my Season Passes (from bed, with the TV off!  )
> 
> One thing I wish I could have done was change which channel records a Season Pass. It gives all the options (adjust start/stop, keep until, etc.) except which channel is recorded. Some SPs that were recorded off antenna I wanted to switch to cable channel, and the only way to do this on the app is to delete the SP and create a new one.
> 
> Still, it's pretty awesome to slide the order priority with the app.


I am surprised this isn't available since the Premiere can do it in the HD UI.


----------



## innocentfreak

For those of you with the app, TiVodesign on twitter sent out a tweet asking what else you would like to see the app do so those of you with suggestions may want to send her a tweet.


----------



## aadam101

innocentfreak said:


> For those of you with the app, TiVodesign on twitter sent out a tweet asking what else you would like to see the app do so those of you with suggestions may want to send her a tweet.


That's interesting. Tivo actually wants to hear customers input.....let's see if they take any action.


----------



## innocentfreak

Not unusual at all. They have done it before, but looking at the replies it makes sense why they don't do it as often. A majority of people replying are asking for TiVo HD support which isn't what she asked.

Her question was For those of you that have tried the TiVo iPad app, what else do you want it to do?


----------



## NYHeel

NYHeel said:


> One suggestion I would like is the ability to edit recordings in the to do list. You can delete a recording but you can't pad a recording on the app.
> 
> Also, it would be nice to be able to start MRV transfers although I haven't really confirmed that you can't.
> 
> Last, the to do list populates really slowly as you scroll down.


I don't use Twitter. Anyone want to post my 2 suggestions quoted above. I've also found some issues with it. Sometimes when in the now playing list or the info screen that pops up at the beginning of the app, it gives me the show description and not the episode description. It's much more useful to check the episode description so I can check for guest stars and that sort of thing. In the info screen it keeps popping me back away from the episodes tab every few seconds. Kind of annoying.


----------



## aadam101

innocentfreak said:


> . A majority of people replying are asking for TiVo HD support which isn't what she asked.


But that is what customers want if that is what the majority of the replies are.....Tivo doesn't listen.


----------



## bigislandbum

Here's a bug I found and would like to know if anyone else can reproduce it. I use OTA antenna only with my Tivo Premiere and many of the channels in the Channel List have multiple frequencies. Of course only the channel with the frequency that I receive is checked. In the Guide of the iPad app, I select one of my channels, it displays the correct call letters of the selected channel in the upper right of the guide. When I hit the Watch Now button on the iPad app, it changes the channel on my Premiere but to the incorrect frequency (aka a channel I do not receive with different call letters than displayed in the guide).

example:

4-1 KABC frequency 40
4-1 KDEF frequency 20
4-1 KGHI frequncy 10 

I receive 4-1 KDEF frequency 20 so it is the only 4-1 channel checked in my Channel List. In the iPad app, the guide displays 4-1 KDEF correctly but when I hit the Watch Now button, it changes my Premiere tuner to 4-1 KABC frequency 40.


----------



## DeWitt

aadam101 said:


> But that is what customers want if that is what the majority of the replies are.....Tivo doesn't listen.


Give it a rest. They have been very clear that the HD hardware can not support the HD interface code which is the underpinning of this app. No amount of "listening" will upgrade the hardware.

I for one have been very impressed with Margaret (TivoDesign) being open and public both with seeking input and passing info on down.


----------



## mishafp

innocentfreak said:


> Not unusual at all. They have done it before, but looking at the replies it makes sense why they don't do it as often. A *majority of people replying are asking for TiVo HD support which isn't what she asked*.
> 
> Her question was For those of you that have tried the TiVo iPad app, what else do you want it to do?


Stupid twitter question: How do you view these replies?


----------



## DeWitt

http://twitter.com/tivodesign


----------



## innocentfreak

Also on twitter search @tivodesign and it will let you see what people are sending to her attention.


----------



## innocentfreak

aadam101 said:


> But that is what customers want if that is what the majority of the replies are.....Tivo doesn't listen.


But if that isn't the question then all you are doing is not helping yourself and potentially turning off the people who are tying to listen.

They already know people want it. They have already stated they are looking into it but it most likely won't have all the functionality. It also means they will have to take people off the app or bring in more people to write the app for the HD and also write code for the HD to add the functionality. All of this on a platform that is no longer the current platform.

It is like Microsoft asking what other things would you like to see added to Xbox Live on the 360, and people responding I want to see it on the old Xbox.


----------



## innocentfreak

Has anyone started sniffing around to see if we can figure out the commands?

I know wmcbrine has mapped some stuff so far, but it is very limited since he doesn't have an iPad.


----------



## Geemer

I have to say this app is coolest thing I have seen in a long time. Absolutely my new favorite iPad app. It is easy enough to use that my wife immediately began using the app as her primary TiVo interface as soon as I installed it on her iPad. She loves that now she can TiVo (a verb that means browse for shows, setup recordings, manage season passes and such) without interrupting what is on the big screen.


----------



## lujan

Geemer said:


> ... She loves that now she can TiVo (a verb that means browse for shows, setup recordings, manage season passes and such) without interrupting what is on the big screen.


Yes, this is nice but it also keeps you from being able to devote your full attention to whatever is on. That's why I don't think I'll use it much. Normally, if I want to do searches, browse, etc. I pause the current show anyway first.


----------



## andyf

Quick question .. I have 2 Premiers, one is on 14.7, the other on 14.7 RC7. The app will only see the TiVo on 14.7. Is the final release of 14.7 needed for the app to see the TiVo?

Note. This is local access. Both are seen if I connect via TiVo.com, but that really restricts the functionality.


----------



## innocentfreak

I believe it does based off TiVoDesign's tweets to someone else.

Have you tried forcing a daily call on the 14.7RC to see if it grabs the update?


----------



## aforkosh

One nasty 'feature':

The app does not remember your Media Access Key if you connect to tivo.com. Since the tivo.com functionality is even more limited than the accessing your account directly via the web, you should not use the app to access it; just do it from Safari.


----------



## andyf

innocentfreak said:


> I believe it does based off TiVoDesign's tweets to someone else.
> 
> Have you tried forcing a daily call on the 14.7RC to see if it grabs the update?


My Tivo was one of the first to get the RC7 version and it appears to be the last to get the official 14.7 release. Sigh!


----------



## Ruth

innocentfreak said:


> Her question was For those of you that have tried the TiVo iPad app, what else do you want it to do?


I want it to _actually play_ the shows on my iPad.

The interface is slick and all, but I already have a remote control that works fine.


----------



## aadam101

Ruth said:


> I want it to _actually play_ the shows on my iPad.
> 
> The interface is slick and all, but I already have a remote control that works fine.


+1!!


----------



## mishafp

Ruth said:


> I want it to _actually play_ the shows on my iPad.
> 
> The interface is slick and all, but I already have a remote control that works fine.


Buy a sllingbox.


----------



## DeWitt

andyf said:


> Quick question .. I have 2 Premiers, one is on 14.7, the other on 14.7 RC7. The app will only see the TiVo on 14.7. Is the final release of 14.7 needed for the app to see the TiVo?
> 
> Note. This is local access. Both are seen if I connect via TiVo.com, but that really restricts the functionality.


i have the same situation, one on RC7 and one on the release version. When I first opened the app the RC7 version was not seen. I rebooted the RC7 unit and now it shows up fine, still on RC7.


----------



## andyf

DeWitt said:


> i have the same situation, one on RC7 and one on the release version. When I first opened the app the RC7 version was not seen. I rebooted the RC7 unit and now it shows up fine, still on RC7.


Nice tip! It worked. Thanks.

This is an awesome application. The TiVo response to remote commands is as good as using a normal remote. The only thing that bothers me is you can't tell what channel the TiVo is on from the Info page. They forgot to display the channel icon. It's fine in the guide.


----------



## riekl

Ok so I dont see many posts complaining about performance and don't know whats wrong with mine. I got a brand new premier this week, its been working fine not a single lockup. Enabled remote network commands, rebooted tivo. 

Tivo ipad app sees it and things 'work' but there is usually a 1-2 MINUTE delay between each action. If I click guide and then scroll like 20 channels so its out of the cache, another minute goes by before I see the content. It is basically unusably slow. Is this not the case for others ?


----------



## andyf

I have maybe 3 - 5 seconds to refresh the guide when scrolling down. I have TiVos on 5Ghz 'N' network and iPad running on same 5Ghz network.


----------



## mishafp

riekl said:


> Ok so I dont see many posts complaining about performance and don't know whats wrong with mine. I got a brand new premier this week, its been working fine not a single lockup. Enabled remote network commands, rebooted tivo.
> 
> Tivo ipad app sees it and things 'work' but there is usually a 1-2 MINUTE delay between each action. If I click guide and then scroll like 20 channels so its out of the cache, another minute goes by before I see the content. It is basically unusably slow. Is this not the case for others ?


Is Bluebooth on your Ipad turned on? If so, turn it off and it will likely solve your problem.


----------



## macjeepster

One of the most excellent and unexpected features of the app is the "gestures" option for the remote.
It allows you to pay more attention to the TV screen when fast-forwarding, rather than trying to find the right little button on the real remote or the virtual one.
It took a little getting used to, but it was way worth it.


----------



## lujan

mishafp said:


> Buy a sllingbox.


Yes I bought a slingbox years ago (the slingbox pro with HD attachment) and now the new Ipad slingplayer mobile won't work until you buy the newer slingbox pro HD. They just keep making you buy more and more with the latest products. I bought the HD attachment years ago to hopefully prevent what's currently happening. If I buy the slingplayer mobile, it will be the older one that works with the older slingboxes. I'm not going to buy another slingbox and I don't blame other that won't buy another one either.


----------



## riekl

mishafp said:


> Is Bluebooth on your Ipad turned on? If so, turn it off and it will likely solve your problem.


You are a life saver ! Wow ! What a difference this tip makes .

Shouldn't have to do this tho I use bluetooth with wireless headphones when working out .. but at least I have a work around awesome !


----------



## Gene Plantz

David Platt said:


> That's the exact same thing that happened to me. It also made the HDUI on my TiVo *incredibly* slow to respond while the iPad app was trying to connect.


Same for me. Not only does the iPad app not do anything productive, it caused the iPad to lose the wireless connection *AND* apparently messes up the Tivo as the UI becomes so slow it takes 5+ minutes to display each screen.

Totally unworkable.


----------



## mishafp

lujan said:


> Yes I bought a slingbox years ago (the slingbox pro with HD attachment) and now the new Ipad slingplayer mobile won't work until you buy the newer slingbox pro HD. They just keep making you buy more and more with the latest products. I bought the HD attachment years ago to hopefully prevent what's currently happening. If I buy the slingplayer mobile, it will be the older one that works with the older slingboxes. I'm not going to buy another slingbox and I don't blame other that won't buy another one either.


I was in the same situation- I sold my slingbox AV for like $30 less than it cost me to buy a slingbox solo on ebay. I would guess a slingbox pro would sell for more than my slingbox AV did, meaning that the cost of transition would be minimal (although you do have to shell out $30 to slingplayer for their app, which sucks- at least the TIVO Ipad app is free. I had already bought the slingplayer app without knowing this problem of the app only working with the newer slingbox units, so that $30 for the app didn't factor into my cost/benefit calculus of upgrading to the Slingbox Solo since the app cost was already sunk).


----------



## mishafp

riekl said:


> You are a life saver ! Wow ! What a difference this tip makes .
> 
> Shouldn't have to do this tho I use bluetooth with wireless headphones when working out .. but at least I have a work around awesome !


Glad to help . Yeah, hopefully either Apple or TIVO fixes this conflict soon. I don't know much about techy stuff, but it doesn't seem like it would be an insuperable problem.


----------



## Gene Plantz

gthassell said:


> App was unusable with Bluetooth on the iPad, but great with it turned off. Let's hope there's a point release soon.


sure enough.... after reading comments here, I turned OFF Bluetooth on the iPad, the app *and* the Tivo became fully functional. it was totally unusable before.

IOS 4.2.1 and Tivo 14.7


----------



## richsadams

FWIW when I originally installed the TiVo iPad App a popup requiring a reboot of our Premiere XL appeared as well...and it is also on v14.7.RC7. It looks like the final of v14.7 doesn't require the reboot.

Although it still works when it's on, I have BT turned off for snappier response as well. I use an Apple BT Keyboard with our iPad so I hope they'll address this soon.


----------



## andyf

Are the people having problems with Bluetooth turned on using a 2.4GHz WiFi connection or 5GHz?


----------



## richsadams

andyf said:


> Are the people having problems with Bluetooth turned on using a 2.4GHz WiFi connection or 5GHz?


I've tried "802.11n (802.11b/g compatible)" as well as "802.11n only 5GHz" on my Apple Time Capsule and get better iPad TiVo App response when it's set in the compatible (2.4 GHz/5 GHz) mode...although I really have no way of knowing which the iPad is connecting to (the 2.4 GHz or the 5 GHz channel). As mentioned, it does work w/BT turned on, but is very sluggish.


----------



## Ruth

mishafp said:


> Buy a sllingbox.


 I was answering a question about what features users would like to see included _in the iPad app_. I wasn't asking what other devices I could buy that might accomplish the same thing.

I'm aware of my options. But IMO this is a functionality that TiVo should provide to its customers, and it's a logical feature of the iPad app. I am sure I'm not the only person who feels this way.


----------



## aadam101

Today I decided to try running the Tivo app with bluetooth running on the iPad. I had no issues at all. It worked exactly as it does when BT is turned off as long as I stayed on 5GHZ.


----------



## richsadams

aadam101 said:


> Today I decided to try running the Tivo app with bluetooth running on the iPad. I had no issues at all. It worked exactly as it does when BT is turned off as long as I stayed on 5GHZ.


Interesting. BT operates on open frequencies (79 different ones) within the 2.4 GHz band. That's the same band as WiFi, wireless phones and such. It's supposed to be able to share the same frequency without experiencing interference because it utilizes various key technologies including the ability to "hop" from one frequency to another as needed. So my WAG is that as long as we stay on the 5GHz band, there shouldn't be any BT conflicts.


----------



## Ruth

Is there a way to manage/create/edit wishlists using the app? I can't seem to figure it out. If not, that's definitely another thing I'd like to be able to do.


----------



## andyf

Ruth said:


> Is there a way to manage/create/edit wishlists using the app? I can't seem to figure it out. If not, that's definitely another thing I'd like to be able to do.


I did see a Create Wishlist button when scanning actors yesterday. Makes sense. If you're looking at actor details you might want to create a wishlist for that actor. I didn't see a way to manage the wishlists though.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Ruth said:


> Is there a way to manage/create/edit wishlists using the app? I can't seem to figure it out. If not, that's definitely another thing I'd like to be able to do.


I was wondering this myself.

As I was scrolling through my Season Passes via the app, I noticed "Amazing Race 17". I thought I would like to create a keyword wishlist for new episodes of that show without the season number, but wasn't sure how to do it via the app.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ruth

andyf said:


> I did see a Create Wishlist button when scanning actors yesterday. Makes sense. If you're looking at actor details you might want to create a wishlist for that actor. I didn't see a way to manage the wishlists though.


That's a strange oversight. Wishlists are one of the very most cumbersome things on the TiVo itself because you have to type so much on the horrible alphabetical "keyboard" to make a keyword or title wishlist. The iPad could really make that feature much easier to work with -- seems very odd they would leave it out.

You should be able to create all kinds of wishlists; view wishlists, upcoming episodes, recording options from the ToDo list; look at the list of all wishlists and make adjustments -- all of it. Why wouldn't that be included in the app?


----------



## tomhorsley

Ruth said:


> You should be able to create all kinds of wishlists; view wishlists, upcoming episodes, recording options from the ToDo list; look at the list of all wishlists and make adjustments -- all of it. Why wouldn't that be included in the app?


For that matter why can't you create and manage wish lists from tivo.com? I was shocked to discover I can't do that either.


----------



## bradleys

tomhorsley said:


> For that matter why can't you create and manage wish lists from tivo.com? I was shocked to discover I can't do that either.


Submit a suggestion - no need to be "shocked and horrified"... This is a 1. release and I am sure they are looking to add more features. I have submitted several suggestions through twitter, you can also send them an email if you would like.


----------



## tomhorsley

bradleys said:


> Submit a suggestion - no need to be "shocked and horrified"... This is a 1. release and I am sure they are looking to add more features. I have submitted several suggestions through twitter, you can also send them an email if you would like.


I've submitted many suggestions (this among them),


----------



## innocentfreak

tomhorsley said:


> For that matter why can't you create and manage wish lists from tivo.com? I was shocked to discover I can't do that either.


I am guessing it has to do with something in the TiVo. They have never offered the functionality on their website either and you also can't see them in SPM on line as a result either.

I would definitely send it as feedback to TiVodesign since she did ask for features you would like to see.


----------



## ColdnFrosty

I have the TiVo app installed on my iPad. It works well, however in the upper left corner of the screen it is identifying my TiVo as "DVR-nnnn" rather than the name I assigned it. Checking another app and also my account, as well as the system info screen on the TiVo, they all show the correct name.

Why hasn't the iPad updated the TiVo name?


----------



## aadam101

ColdnFrosty said:


> I have the TiVo app installed on my iPad. It works well, however in the upper left corner of the screen it is identifying my TiVo as "DVR-nnnn" rather than the name I assigned it. Checking another app and also my account, as well as the system info screen on the TiVo, they all show the correct name.
> 
> Why hasn't the iPad updated the TiVo name?


I have this problem in my Amazon account. I can't figure out how to get it to display correctly.


----------



## ColdnFrosty

aadam101 said:


> I have this problem in my Amazon account. I can't figure out how to get it to display correctly.


I disabled remote control, then reenabled it. Now the app won't recognize the TiVo at all. And there doesn't appear to be any way to do a "clean install" of the app.


----------



## richsadams

ColdnFrosty said:


> I disabled remote control, then reenabled it. Now the app won't recognize the TiVo at all. And there doesn't appear to be any way to do a "clean install" of the app.


Try rebooting your iPad. If that doesn't work, try rebooting your Premiere. That might do it.


----------



## ColdnFrosty

richsadams said:


> Try rebooting your iPad. If that doesn't work, try rebooting your Premiere. That might do it.


Rebooting the iPad didn't help. Will try the TiVo next.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

ColdnFrosty said:


> Rebooting the iPad didn't help. Will try the TiVo next.


I guess it wasn't that big of a deal now if it was working before.


----------



## quecojones

Try deleting and then reinstalling the app&#8230;


----------



## fdisker2000

The only thing I don't like about the App is you can not search programs that are on at the time of the search, you can only search up coming as far as I can tell.


----------



## quecojones

I just wish there was a way to give shows a thumbs up/down anywhere in the app (My Shows, To-Do list, Season Pass list, grid, etc&#8230 instead of just whatever is currently playing. Like you already can on the TiVo itself.


----------



## BigRichJ

A quick question before I run out and buy an iPad for the wife for Valentines Day (and then use it for the TiVo app, a la a bowling ball named "Homer")....does the app work if I'm still using the SD menus on my TiVo Premiere - or do I have to switch to the HDUI to use it?


----------



## lujan

BigRichJ said:


> A quick question before I run out and buy an iPad for the wife for Valentines Day (and then use it for the TiVo app, a la a bowling ball named "Homer")....does the app work if I'm still using the SD menus on my TiVo Premiere - or do I have to switch to the HDUI to use it?


I would guess that it does, I don't see why not? I've never used the SD menus.


----------



## TeddS

I use the iPad app with my TiVo/SD menus. Works fine.


----------



## richsadams

Just received an update for the TiVo iPad app. Haven't had time to play with it...wonder what they changed?


----------



## aadam101

richsadams said:


> Just received an update for the TiVo iPad app. Haven't had time to play with it...wonder what they changed?


According to app store:

Fixes connectivity and performance problems when Bluetooth is enabled.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360

BigRichJ said:


> A quick question before I run out and buy an iPad for the wife for Valentines Day (and then use it for the TiVo app, a la a bowling ball named "Homer")....does the app work if I'm still using the SD menus on my TiVo Premiere - or do I have to switch to the HDUI to use it?


The menus on the TiVo and the app are two different things.


----------



## Torgo

Sweet, just installed the update and now I get the splash screen and then it crashes. Restarted iPad etc, no help.


----------



## bradleys

Torgo said:


> Sweet, just installed the update and now I get the splash screen and then it crashes. Restarted iPad etc, no help.


That happend to me the other day. I recycled my router and it worked fine - I am uploading now so we will see if everything works. I am also installing "The DAILY". Looks interesting.

EDIT: The fix seems to work fine.


----------



## richsadams

aadam101 said:


> According to app store:
> 
> Fixes connectivity and performance problems when Bluetooth is enabled.


Just had a moment to take the iPad TiVo app for a test drive after the update (v1.0.4). Seems to work fine with BT on or off. It could be my imagination but it seems to be a tad bit snappier when it loads My Shows, SP's etc. So far so good. :up:


----------



## BigRichJ

Thanks to everyone for the info on using SD menus - I ordered a refurb iPad from Apple this morning.


----------



## mishafp

BigRichJ said:


> Thanks to everyone for the info on using SD menus - I ordered a refurb iPad from Apple this morning.


The Ipad app is sweet and you'll really like it. Managing season passes, the to-do list, scheduling records on the big screen seems so awkward and quaint now that I've been using the app for a couple of weeks.


----------



## TVCricket

Working much better now. Even searching the Guide is faster. Well worth the wait.


----------



## robby818

ColdnFrosty said:


> I have the TiVo app installed on my iPad. It works well, however in the upper left corner of the screen it is identifying my TiVo as "DVR-nnnn" rather than the name I assigned it. Checking another app and also my account, as well as the system info screen on the TiVo, they all show the correct name.
> 
> Why hasn't the iPad updated the TiVo name?


Me too. Four tivos and only one shows up with the new name I gave it. The others are identified by their machine id. Annoying.


----------



## richsadams

robby818 said:


> Me too. Four tivos and only one shows up with the new name I gave it. The others are identified by their machine id. Annoying.


That used to happen with the TiVo System Info menu screen a few years ago. Folks would name their TiVo and it would show some odd name (or not change at all) on the System Info screen. IIRC folks went in and changed it back to whatever the default was, waited a few days for it to update and then went back in and changed it to what they wanted again and eventually all was right. I've no idea if that would help in this circumstance, but it sounds very familiar.


----------



## bradleys

I had this problem a while back with my S3 and I did the following to fix the issue:

1) I changed the name again (new name) on TiVo.com
2) I forced a connection
3) I rebooted the S3 

That fixed it, the name was now correct.


----------



## moyekj

So does the Season Pass Management via iPad app have same limitations as the TiVo web site version? i.e. Things like repeat manual recordings and auto record wishlists not listed. Or does it truly match what it looks like on the TiVo itself?


----------



## mishafp

moyekj said:


> So does the Season Pass Management via iPad app have same limitations as the TiVo web site version? i.e. Things like repeat manual recordings and auto record wishlists not listed. Or does it truly match what it looks like on the TiVo itself?


In between. They are listed and can be moved up and down in your season pass priority rankings, but you cannot edit or create such recordings within the app. I'm guessing this functionality will come with time.


----------



## robby818

Thanks richsadams and bradleys. Restarting did the trick. All four now show up with the new names.


----------



## rb_9999

I am having issues connecting. Bluetooth is disabled. I also uninstalled and reinstalled. The program cannot find my Premiere. If I reboot the router, I can connect...for a while. Then I cannot connect anymore. So it has to be router related. I have a Dlink dir 655. 

Are there any settings that I should be concerned about?


----------



## richsadams

rb_9999 said:


> I am having issues connecting. Bluetooth is disabled. I also uninstalled and reinstalled. The program cannot find my Premiere. If I reboot the router, I can connect...for a while. Then I cannot connect anymore. So it has to be router related. I have a Dlink dir 655.
> 
> Are there any settings that I should be concerned about?


It does sound like a router issue. Although I have an Apple Airport Extreme now I used to have a D-Link DIR-655 and it worked perfectly with our TiVo's. I did give everything a fixed or "static" IP Address however. If your router is using DHCP to assign IP addresses to your TiVo, your iPad, etc., your iPad may be dropping the signal when the IP address changes. Try giving them static IP's and see how that goes.

You might also want to change the channel on your router...it could be something or someone nearby is using the same channel and causing some problems. You can find out what channels are being used by your neighbors with programs like AirRadar or inSSIDer.

Most of what you need to know about adjusting the settings on your router can be found here:

http://www.dlink.com/products/?tab=3&pid=DIR-655&rev=DIR-655

Hope that helps!


----------



## rb_9999

Thanks for the suggestions. The TiVo has a static IP address. I tried changing the wireless channel to no avail. I will just tweak as many router settings as I can to see if I can get it going. 

If anyone out there has this working with a dir 655 and wireless, let me know.


----------



## bobramsey

I just recently got my iPad and installed the TIVO app which worked perfectly for several days. The response time was excellent and all the functions on the TIVO app worked as well, or better than the TIVO remote (Premier). Last night after watching a movie we rented from Amazon the the TIVO froze on the keep/play screen. I tried restarting both the TIVO and the iPad but nothing I tried resolved the frozen screen. Finally, after trying everything else I was only able to unlock the frozen TIVO by selecting another recorded show from the iPad app from within "My Shows". I tried turning off bluetooth on the iPad but this did not solve the issue. I have returned the TIVO setting to not allow external tuners until I can figure the problem out.


----------



## L David Matheny

rb_9999 said:


> I am having issues connecting. Bluetooth is disabled. I also uninstalled and reinstalled. The program cannot find my Premiere. If I reboot the router, I can connect...for a while. Then I cannot connect anymore. So it has to be router related. I have a Dlink dir 655.
> 
> Are there any settings that I should be concerned about?


I'm not familiar with that D-Link router model, but make sure it's running the latest firmware.

I bought a D-Link WBR-1310, H/W Ver. B1, on sale a few years ago. A laptop could connect to it after it was rebooted, but a while later it always seemed to disappear until rebooted again. An online search revealed that that particular model was notorious for exactly that problem. You might want to search for similar reports about your 655 model.


----------



## gothaggis

Is there a 30-second skip function buried in the app somewhere?


----------



## bowlingblogger

I have a D-Link DIR-655 and I've had lots of problems trying to connect to my Premiere from my iPad too.

First, my network:

I have the older DIR-655 hardware (not Rev-B) and the latest firmware (1.35NA). I have DHCP-reserved IPs for all of the devices on my network (Premiere is wired over Ethernet). All of my other devices (wired and wireless) always have a rock solid connection to the network and internet and the router has never disconnected from the network in over a year of ownership. The only change I've made recently was from WPA2-AES to WPA/TKIP encryption because my phone's wifi was not playing nice with the network.

Now, the app:

Since the latest update, I haven't been able to connect to my Premiere at all from my iPad. Before the update, I could connect after maybe one of out of three scans, and usually then only by signing in first, closing the app, and reopening it. Once in a while just rescanning without signing in would work. BTW I have two Tivos on my network, the Premiere and a Tivo HD (both wired).

I'm stumped ...I ain't no network engineer, but I like to think I know my way around my router and devices. Maybe we DIR-655 owners need to start our own thread to try and figure this out?

UPDATE: I just tried scanning from the iPad five times in a row, which didn't work; but then after signing in, closing the app, and reopening it, I connected. So it DOES work for me, but still not how it should.


----------



## DrTivol

what version of ipad iOS are you running?


----------



## bowlingblogger

Oops, should've mentioned that...my iPad is running 4.2.1.


----------



## bowlingblogger

I think I may have stumbled onto the solution of the iPad connecting only sporadically to my Premiere through the D-Link DIR-655.

After checking out this thread (among many others), I unchecked "Enable Multicast Streams" on the Advanced Network screen, which caused the router to reboot. Since it came back online, the Tivo app has connected immediately to my Premiere every time I have opened it. I assume that having the multicast option enabled causes the DIR-655 to not play nice with Bonjour, which is what I assume the app uses to find Tivos on the network.

I also noticed that KMTTG and auto-push can now find my Tivos with Bonjour instead of me having to manually enter their ip addresses.


----------



## richsadams

bowlingblogger said:


> After checking out this thread (among many others), I unchecked "Enable Multicast Streams" on the Advanced Network screen, which caused the router to reboot. Since it came back online, the Tivo app has connected immediately to my Premiere every time I have opened it.


Nice! :up: Hopefully that will help others.


----------



## mishafp

gothaggis said:


> Is there a 30-second skip function buried in the app somewhere?


The remote in the app works just like your peanut remote, so if your peanut is set to 30-second skip, your Ipad App will be as well.


----------



## argusx

NotVeryWitty said:


> Unfortunately, once Tivo releases a new feature, they move on to something else without fixing the bugs or updating it any more (the Netflix app is the perfect example). It will be interesting to see if this app is ever updated.


I just received an update yesterday


----------



## DeWitt

argusx said:


> I just received an update yesterday


And, it was the second (Unless another slipped by me...) update in the apps relatively brief life, and it now adds a note indicating limited support for S3 tivos is coming soon.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

argusx said:


> I just received an update yesterday


Cool. Maybe the start of a new trend...


----------



## innocentfreak

Well I guess at least TiVo is asking.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/09/hulu-plus-on-tivo-apparently-being-tested-live-streaming-to-ipa/


----------



## innocentfreak

It's funny I grabbed an iPad 2 today since there was only a few people in line at 3:30. One of the main reasons besides it being a late gift was the TiVo app.

I have played around a little with the iPad app and all I keep thinking is how much easier this would be with a mouse and a PC. Maybe it is in part just getting used to the controls, but while the speed of the Season Pass Manager is nice there are just too many options missing to make it more effective for me. 

I have a ton of season passes so prioritizing them is a challenge. I can't do them with only the iPad since I need a list or guide telling me what is on when so I can get the order correct. Also with having a long list of shows, it is tough to find the specific show quickly to move it. When I am sitting at my PC, I just pull up the only season pass manager and use find in the browser to find the correct show before using the remote to move it.


----------



## BlackBetty

Just picked up the iPad2 (my first iPad!) and was most excited about using the TiVo app. I have two TiVo's, both premiere's.

When I fire up the TiVo App on the iPad, it goes into scan mode trying to find my premiere's. after it scans, I get the following message:

*This application is intended for use with TiVo premiere boxes only. While we found an older model of TiVo DVR on your local network, we could not find a tivo premiere box.*

This is odd because all I have is premiere boxes.

Below this message I see a chart with two headers. One says DVR name and the other says Setup. I see both of my dvr names listed (Bedroom and Livingroom) but they are grayed out and under the setup header it says "not available".

I have remote network control enabled on both boxes. Also both boxes are hardwired ethernet connections.

I've never had a network problem with the TiVo's. I use DVR remote on my iphone with no problems.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## BlackBetty

I did a hard reset of the boxes and forced connections and now they are showing up.


----------



## mishafp

innocentfreak said:


> It's funny I grabbed an iPad 2 today since there was only a few people in line at 3:30. One of the main reasons besides it being a late gift was the TiVo app.
> 
> I have played around a little with the iPad app and all I keep thinking is how much easier this would be with a mouse and a PC. Maybe it is in part just getting used to the controls, but while the speed of the Season Pass Manager is nice there are just too many options missing to make it more effective for me.
> 
> I have a ton of season passes so prioritizing them is a challenge. I can't do them with only the iPad since I need a list or guide telling me what is on when so I can get the order correct. Also with having a long list of shows, it is tough to find the specific show quickly to move it. When I am sitting at my PC, I just pull up the only season pass manager and use find in the browser to find the correct show before using the remote to move it.


Everything is easier with a PC than an Ipad, but sitting with the Ipad on your lap while watching TV is just much more relaxing and fun. When I first got my Ipad, I thought I had made a mistake and did not use it that much- but then I noticed myself picking it up over opening my laptop every time I was watching TV and now I use it more than my laptop.


----------



## cook

innocentfreak said:


> It's funny I grabbed an iPad 2 today since there was only a few people in line at 3:30. One of the main reasons besides it being a late gift was the TiVo app.
> 
> I have played around a little with the iPad app and all I keep thinking is how much easier this would be with a mouse and a PC. Maybe it is in part just getting used to the controls, but while the speed of the Season Pass Manager is nice there are just too many options missing to make it more effective for me.
> 
> I have a ton of season passes so prioritizing them is a challenge. I can't do them with only the iPad since I need a list or guide telling me what is on when so I can get the order correct. Also with having a long list of shows, it is tough to find the specific show quickly to move it. When I am sitting at my PC, I just pull up the only season pass manager and use find in the browser to find the correct show before using the remote to move it.


Yeah, 1st post.
I just got the iPad2 and this is the first app I downloaded and personally, I love it. 
To organize all my season passes I log on to the Season Pass manager on the tivo website thru Safari at https://www3.tivo.com/apps/login/show.do?cams_original_url=/apps/spm.do
You can delete a season pass or drag and drop to prioritize right there in the browser, easy. You can even copy over season passes from one dvr to another.
If Tivo can get streaming video to work this app would be sweet.


----------



## NickCat

Not that my scenario has anything to do with other people's issues connecting to their TiVos, but I was able to get connected again to my TiVos by switching the SSID I was using on my iPad. This is in my house and I have a secure and an unsecure public (for guests) SSID on my wireless access point. 

I couldn't get any of my Premieres to play nice, tried all the suggestions here to switch names on tivo.com: reboot, connect to the service, but nothing helped. All of my TiVos have DHCP reservations so they always get their same IP, but the issue appeared to be on the iPad side of things. If I left the app open long enough on the "try again" screen it would pop up the ask to join wifi network popup. So I'm not entirely sure, but I think it wasn't actually connected to my wireless even though it appeared to be and not on 3G. I'm wondering if the app isn't properly asking for the wifi connection to ensure it's REALLY connected before it goes out to look for the TiVos.

*Shrug*

I have no idea... I'm chalking this one up to magic networking issues that have no rhyme or reason, but worked anyway. Hope this can maybe help someone else with connectivity issues.


----------



## gostan

New IPad 2 & my TiVo Premiere playing very well together so far. I have not yet tried my TivoHD with the IPad app.


----------



## deandashl

gostan said:


> New IPad 2 & my TiVo Premiere playing very well together so far. I have not yet tried my TivoHD with the IPad app.


Let us know how well the iPad app works with a TiVo HD. It'll be interesting to read you opinion.


----------



## richsadams

deandashl said:


> Let us know how well the iPad app works with a TiVo HD. It'll be interesting to read you opinion.


Mean...just mean.


----------



## Fofer

I know this is a minor niggle and we should be happy to have the iPad app _at all_, but I have to say the timeline scrub bar is a bit of a letdown.

For starters, it doesn't work on shows I've pulled over from my previous TiVo (via MRV.) Seems MRV strips the necessary metadata to make this work? 

Secondly, on shows where the timeline scrubber _does_ work? It's a bit of a mixed bag. It would be sooooo much more useful if the little black stub that shows the time updated dynamically as you scrubbed, so you'd see what exact time you're scrubbing to to. As it stands now, all you can do is make a guess, based on placement.


----------



## Fofer

I also find that this app "loses connection" quite a bit.

(My network is solid, with no other problems.)

And it feels like the only way to fix it when that happens is to reboot the TiVo. Which takes *way* too long.

Ugh.


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> I also find that this app "loses connection" quite a bit.
> 
> (My network is solid, with no other problems.)
> 
> And it feels like the only way to fix it when that happens is to reboot the TiVo. Which takes *way* too long.
> 
> Ugh.


I've experimented a bit this morning. Indeed, whenever I am using the TiVo app, and the iPad screen turns off, when I wake it up I see this:










Pressing "OK" doesn't successfully reconnect.

I am able to fix it, it seems, by turning WiFi off and then back on. Luckily this is easy with SBsettings (jailbreak app.)

I am also able to avoid this issue by either (A) using the AutoLock toggle in SBsettings to turn off AutoLock entirely, which leave the iPad and it's screen on, which is a bit of a battery suck and/or (B) using the Insomnia toggle in SBsettings to leave WiFi running even when the iPad screen is off.

Still, it's a bit disappointing the TiVo app can't "just work" given that it's screen is bound to turn off when you're paying attention to a TV show. It just reconnect and resume far more gracefully than this.


----------



## andyf

I see that too. However, tapping on OK to retry always re-connects for me.


----------



## Fofer

andyf said:


> I see that too. However, tapping on OK to retry always re-connects for me.


Hmm. Good to know.

I have to wonder why it disconnects like this every dang time. It's not like the app needs a continuous WiFi connection, does it? Can't it just use the network when I'm actively interfacing with it? If not, that's poor design. And secondly, why can't the app more gracefully and automatically resume when I wake it up? I'm glad that tapping OK works for you, but it feels like even that step shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## innocentfreak

I agree on the scrub bar, but I haven't had and dropped connections. 

I also wish on the season pass manager it was easier to find specific shows either with a search option or a pulldown menu of your season passes in alphabetical order allowing you to jump to the specific show.

Then there is still the matter of wanting some type of better conflict resolution assistance.


----------



## kjowers3

I would like to thank everyone for tips on things to try to solve my problem! I will restate everything for people with the same problem...

1. TiVo App displayed two TiVos but I only have one. First as the serial # and the second as the name I gave it. The last with a messages to why it was not compatible.

2. I had enabled the network remote but I could never get past the screen with the pictures telling me how to do it.

3. Based on your tips I forced a TiVo update and rebooted the Tivo. After that, the TiVo Ipad2 noticed the setting and asked for a Media Access Key... worked fine from there.

Thanks again for all the help! EVERYBODY!


----------



## Ruth

I tried to use the app while traveling away from home and I'm extremely disappointed in its crippled functionality. I can't view my Now Playing or ToDo Lists or manage my recordings at all. But those are the most important things I want to do while away from home -- make sure my recordings are on track, that I have sufficient room for upcoming shows, and make any needed adjustments. Turns out you can't do any of that unless you're sitting right next to the TiVo anyway.  I don't understand why TiVo would make such a limited application. Sure, it's slick and pretty, but when I'm in the same house with the TiVo its functions are redundant, and when I'm NOT in the house with the TiVo, it's useless.

Incredibly disappointing.


----------



## morac

Ruth said:


> I tried to use the app while traveling away from home and I'm extremely disappointed in its crippled functionality. I can't view my Now Playing or ToDo Lists or manage my recordings at all. But those are the most important things I want to do while away from home -- make sure my recordings are on track, that I have sufficient room for upcoming shows, and make any needed adjustments. Turns out you can't do any of that unless you're sitting right next to the TiVo anyway.  I don't understand why TiVo would make such a limited application. Sure, it's slick and pretty, but when I'm in the same house with the TiVo its functions are redundant, and when I'm NOT in the house with the TiVo, it's useless.
> 
> Incredibly disappointing.


You can view your NPL and TDL on TiVo's web site. You can also schedule recordings and manage season passes there as well. All of that works on the iPad. It's odd that that functionality is not in the app.


----------



## innocentfreak

Ruth said:


> I tried to use the app while traveling away from home and I'm extremely disappointed in its crippled functionality. I can't view my Now Playing or ToDo Lists or manage my recordings at all. But those are the most important things I want to do while away from home -- make sure my recordings are on track, that I have sufficient room for upcoming shows, and make any needed adjustments. Turns out you can't do any of that unless you're sitting right next to the TiVo anyway.  I don't understand why TiVo would make such a limited application. Sure, it's slick and pretty, but when I'm in the same house with the TiVo its functions are redundant, and when I'm NOT in the house with the TiVo, it's useless.
> 
> Incredibly disappointing.


We have known this to always be the case though even before the app was released.


----------



## Fofer

innocentfreak said:


> We have known this to always be the case though even before the app was released.


...and? What's your point? That doesn't make Ruth's complaint any less valid.


----------



## innocentfreak

Fofer said:


> ...and? What's your point? That doesn't make Ruth's complaint any less valid.


The only thing you can't do is delete shows. Most of the rest if not all of the functionality is offered through TiVo.com as morac pointed out. I also don't understand being disappointed by a known limitation especially one that is disclosed before release. It has always stated remote functionality would be limited.


----------



## Ruth

morac said:


> You can view your NPL and TDL on TiVo's web site. You can also schedule recordings and manage season passes there as well. All of that works on the iPad. It's odd that that functionality is not in the app.


I want to delete recordings and To-Do list items. It is not possible to do this from either the iPad app (away from your home network) or tivo.com (at all).

This means that if you're away from home you can't manage your TiVo's space and recordings in any meaningful way -- there is no way to save space by deleting recordings you don't want or by cancelling upcoming recordings. If you'll be gone for a short time, you can do this in advance by pruning your TiVo before you leave, but if you're gone for more than 10 days you're out of luck.

For example, I have been out of town for a while. Before I left I pruned my TiVo to about 10% full and deleted several season passes. Nevertheless, I can see on TiVo.com that it's now planning to record some long, HD recordings that were not in the guide data when I left, and that I don't want. Other recordings -- that I do want -- may be deleted to make room. I am powerless to stop this from occurring.

This really seems like the sort of management that should be possible, either from the website or the iPad app.


----------



## Ruth

innocentfreak said:


> The only thing you can't do is delete shows. Most of the rest if not all of the functionality is offered through TiVo.com as morac pointed out. I also don't understand being disappointed by a known limitation especially one that is disclosed before release. It has always stated remote functionality would be limited.


It may have been stated somewhere in the fine print, but it wasn't clear to me. I was excited when I saw that the TiVo app had deletion capabilities because it's such an irritating omission from the tivo.com offerings. The app certainly did not inform me that hardly any of it would work away from home -- I didn't learn that until I tried and failed.

Anyway, "known limitation" or not, it's a crippling failure in the app's functionality, in my view. I am certainly entitled to be disappointed by it.

Seriously, what is the _point_ of this app other than to be shiny and pretty? I really don't understand it. It doesn't do anything in your house that your TiVo remote doesn't already do, and when you leave home it does _less_ than you can accomplish from TiVo.com (which is already not very much). What's the point?


----------



## bradleys

I just deleted a rather snarky response to ruth - I thought better of it.

Ruth - I do think the iPad app brings value and I hope they continue to improve it. The functionality you are asking for really would not bring a lot of value for me and I hope they focus on other improvements before wasting their time on your requests.

That is my perspective - it is neither right nor wrong, but it is mine.

If you find no value in the app - don't use it. It didn't cost you anything.


----------



## collven

What's the latest on when RCN and Suddenlink boxes will get updated so they work with the iPad app? Still sometime this month?


----------



## MrSkippy53

I don't have an iPad to try myself but. For the options that won't work while out of the home... iOS has a built in VPN function. If you have a Linksys (and other brands) router you can load DD-WRT firmware on your router. With DDWRT there is a VPN server function. Once setup your iDevice will connect over 3G or Wifi to your home router. This may trick your iPad into thinking you r home next to your TiVo thus getting you options back when on a different network.


----------



## Fofer

That's interesting -- I'd love to hear a report from someone who has it working.


----------



## morac

MrSkippy53 said:


> I don't have an iPad to try myself but. For the options that won't work while out of the home... iOS has a built in VPN function. If you have a Linksys (and other brands) router you can load DD-WRT firmware on your router. With DDWRT there is a VPN server function. Once setup your iDevice will connect over 3G or Wifi to your home router. This may trick your iPad into thinking you r home next to your TiVo thus getting you options back when on a different network.


I'm not sure that would work since from what I've read Rendezvous/Bonjour doesn't propagate over VPN, so auto-discovery wouldn't work.

I did find a post on a forum stating that Yazsoft Sharetool let's you set up Bonjour networking over the Internet, but if that requires installing software on the client computer it wouldn't work with the iPad. The same thing would probably apply to using something like Network beacon.

Basically what you need to have happen is have the network broadcast traffic to TCP ports 5353 and 5354 travel across the VPN which is something network broadcasts are designed not to do.

It sounds like someone got it partially working, but it's still buggy.

It's definitely not something that's trivial to do as described by this article on setting it up.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, darn it.

If only the iPad app let us manually enter a TiVo's IP address (in addition to using the "easier" Rendezvous/Bonjour discovery method,) it would be an easier proposition.


----------



## Tony Chick

I just can't get this thing to work reliably at all. If I reboot _both_ the Premiere and the Ipad 2 the app will find the TiVo once and everything works but if I close the app it never finds it again and tells me there are no series 4 units on the network. Rebooting one or the other doesn't fix it, I have to reboot both. The DirecTV iPad app finds both HR2x units connected to the same switch as the TiVo and there are lots of other Bonjour devices on my network including iTunes and Apple TV and they work fine so its not a firewall thing. The Premiere and IPad are on the same network, but one wired and the other WiFi.


----------



## DeWitt

Just some quick review of possible simple solutions before analyzing your network set up:

1. Check that Blue tooth is off on the iPad. Depending on your WiFi this has caused issues for some.
2. Be sure you are wifi connected. If your iPad uses its 3g connection you are no longer on the same network.


----------



## MrSkippy53

morac said:


> I'm not sure that would work since from what I've read Rendezvous/Bonjour doesn't propagate over VPN, so auto-discovery wouldn't work.[\quote]
> 
> I have a post about a guy who used a DDWRT router with open VPN running to connect a TiVo in NY to a TiVo in LA and was able to use the MRV function from across the country.


----------



## Fofer

Link?


----------



## aristoBrat

Not sure if this is the specific link he's referring to, but:
http://bit.ly/hDdsyJ


----------



## bradleys

Tony Chick said:


> I just can't get this thing to work reliably at all. If I reboot _both_ the Premiere and the Ipad 2 the app will find the TiVo once and everything works but if I close the app it never finds it again and tells me there are no series 4 units on the network. Rebooting one or the other doesn't fix it, I have to reboot both. The DirecTV iPad app finds both HR2x units connected to the same switch as the TiVo and there are lots of other Bonjour devices on my network including iTunes and Apple TV and they work fine so its not a firewall thing. The Premiere and IPad are on the same network, but one wired and the other WiFi.


Hey Tony,

I had several issues with the app loosing my TiVo so I did a little research on the apple forums. I did find a white paper from apple that had several suggestions to improve the network connection. I implemented two of them and the TiVo iPad connection has been rock solid ever since.



> * Set Your Router To Operate On One 802.11 Standard. Most current routers support not only 802.11n, but a, b, and g as well. Set your router to operate exclusively on the greatest standard available, and do the same with the wireless devices on your network.
> 
> * Change Your Router's Security Encryption. Typically, security isn't something that should be experimented with, but when attempting to boost network performance, it may be necessary. There's no question that WPA and WPA2 encryption is more secure than WEP, but the jury's still out about which encryption method can slow a network down more (some believe it's WEP and others WPA). If you have either currently deployed in your home network, try changing to a different encryption setting and see if that makes any difference in your connectivity. Apple also recommends that you use the same security settings across the entire network. (I am not sure this really brought any value - I think it was


I am not sure the security encryption changes made any difference at all, but I am sure that setting my system to a single 802.11 Standard (G in my case) made a huge difference!

My iPad has not lost connection to the TiVo since... As I said, Rock Solid!


----------



## bradleys

aristoBrat said:


> Not sure if this is the specific link he's referring to, but:
> http://bit.ly/hDdsyJ


cool!


----------



## MrSkippy53

Ok i did some additional research. Looks like one must setup a VPN with TAP not the normal TUN in order for the VPN to pass the multicast/bonjour info over the VPN connection. Both DDWRT and Tomato router firmware have the ability to create a VPN TAP. But it looks like the GUI to to this is better on Tomato firmware. 

For a TiVo to TiVo remote connection you would need a router with OpenVPN (tomato) connected to each TiVo. One as the VPN server one as the Client. This is how one could get two TiVos not physically on the Same network to see Eachother (MRV). 

For iOS. The iPhone iTV app has a remote to control the TiVo. But only works when connected on same network (like the options that are disabled on the iPad app when you are ou of the home). 

The iOS VPN function does not support OpenVPN, thus you can't setup the VPN TAP. But if you jailbreak your iOS device you can load a app from Cydia called GuizmOVPN. It is a OpenVPN client for connecting to OpenVPN servers and it does support TAP. 

With that setup you might just might be able to remotely use the iPad app just like you can at home. Have read a few posts (google it) about people using this setup (TomatoVPN/OpenVPN on router and GuizmOVPN on iOS device) to remotely access airplay/iTunes home sharing features.


----------



## Fofer

Wow, thanks for writing that up, MrSkippy. I saw GuizmOVPN in Cydia this morning and my first thought was about this thread and what was being discussed. I hadn't yet thought about the possibilities for remote AirPlay and iTunes Home Sharing. That's very, very cool!

Might be time for me to dig out one of my older Linksys WRT54G routers and install Tomato for OpenVPN functionality after all...


----------



## Tony Chick

bradleys said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> I had several issues with the app loosing my TiVo so I did a little research on the apple forums. I did find a white paper from apple that had several suggestions to improve the network connection. I implemented two of them and the TiVo iPad connection has been rock solid ever since.
> 
> I am not sure the security encryption changes made any difference at all, but I am sure that setting my system to a single 802.11 Standard (G in my case) made a huge difference!
> 
> My iPad has not lost connection to the TiVo since... As I said, Rock Solid!


Unfortunately I have both N and G devices on the network so no can do. I don't seem to have connectivity issues with anything else, just the Tivo app. I can control my DirecTV HR20 and Apple TV that are next to the Tivo using their apps all day long and I can stream HDTV with the TWCable app without missing a frame.

I've found I no longer need to reboot the Premiere for some reason. After a reboot, the iPad will find the TiVo instantly and will keep working until it loses connection or I force quit the app and then I can never connect again until I power the iPad off and on.

I don't have Bluetooth enabled and its a WiFi-only iPad 2


----------



## morac

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but when the iPad app first runs it's sends out a MDNS query asking what devices support "_tivo-videos._tcp.local", "_tivo-device._tcp.local" and "_tivo-mindrpc._tcp.local" PTR classes. All TiVo boxes on the local network will respond with their "_tivo-videos._tcp.local" info, but the Premiere will also respond with the "_tivo-device._tcp.local" and "_tivo-mindrpc._tcp.local" values. That's presumably how the iPad app knows they are supported.

At that point the iPad app will echo back that it has the info (and that it will cache it for 2 hours).

After that the Premiere and iPad app will start talking to each other, but as this isn't broadcast I can't see it from my laptop. I can tell that the iPad app connects to port 1393 (iclpv-nls) on the Premiere.

I sometimes see "cache flush" messages go out from the iPad app, which basically tells other devices to remove any cached info. This is used for ip changes or state changes and the like. Basically when the iPad app wants the TiVo boxes to forget it's ip address and other info such as supported services. This appears to happen if the iPad has been sleeping and it woken up, whether or not the TiVo app is running. Note that I have a 3G model with activated cell service, so it shuts off the wireless device when sleeping. As such the ip address is refreshed after waking up the iPad and I always get a "connection lost" message upon wake up. WiFi only models and 3G models without service will try to keep the wireless connection active during sleep so they may do this as it wouldn't be necessary.

When the app is opened again, either a connection is automatically re-established (if the cache hasn't been flushed or 2 hours haven't gone by or the connection wasn't lost or the app wasn't force killed) otherwise whole broadcast process repeats itself.

Just a note, but this isn't any different from how TiVo boxes discover each other for MRV and to see what services they each support. It's also how my network printer and my laptop discover each other. Basically it's how Bonjour/rendezvous/MDNS is designed to work.

If the app isn't working, then either the broadcast isn't going out from the app or the Premiere isn't responding (or either/both are getting stripped by the router).


----------



## Tony Chick

Its definitely Bonjour related on the iPad side. I downloaded a Bonjour browser from the app store and immediately after boot it shows all the Tivo services along with a boatload of others, Apple TV, iTunes etc. For as long as they still show up I can start and stop the Tivo app and it will find the premiere. After a while, around 15 minutes, I lose connection and then the browser shows the Tivo services no longer in the list but all the others are and it takes a reboot to make them re-appear. I can find the services from my Macbook Pro though so it seems to be just the iPad thats having a problem.

My router isn't blocking Bonjour and other services work fine, iTunes, Airplay etc. I'll need to do some sniffing with Wireshark or Fiddler and see whats going on.


----------



## morac

I don't know why the TiVos wouldn't show up in the Bonjour browser since that would indicate the TiVos have stopped sending broadcast messages (or the iPad is ignoring them).

Do you have a WiFi only model or a 3G model (with a data plan). Like I said unless you have a 3G model with a data plan, the WiFi network should remain active. I don't think that makes a difference though since the TiVo app worked when I did not have a 3G data plan and still works when I do.

Have you tried something as simple as switching off WiFi and turning it back on?


----------



## morac

I think the iPad app may be showing upcoming suggestions scheduled to record. At least that's the only explanation I can think of to explain something I've seen twice so far where if I look at the upcoming episodes for a program, the app shows episodes that are scheduled to record when they aren't and don't show as so in the To Do list. 

For example, I have a Season Pass for Stargate Universe on Syfy HD. When I looked at the upcoming list for the program it said that the "Human" episode on WPSGDT (57-1) on April 16th 4:00 PM was scheduled to record. I saw no indications that it was nor should it be since it's not only a repeat, but not on the same channel as the Season Pass. I canceled it anyway and when I did it showed in the Recording History saying it wouldn't record because it was deleted from My Shows list. It wasn't there either so I'm guessing that's a bogus reason since the Premiere didn't know what to make of the cancel request. 

Like I said I've seen this before and usually I ignore it, but was curious to see what happened if the bogus upcoming "recording" was "cancelled".


----------



## Tony Chick

morac said:


> I don't know why the TiVos wouldn't show up in the Bonjour browser since that would indicate the TiVos have stopped sending broadcast messages (or the iPad is ignoring them).
> 
> Do you have a WiFi only model or a 3G model (with a data plan). Like I said unless you have a 3G model with a data plan, the WiFi network should remain active. I don't think that makes a difference though since the TiVo app worked when I did not have a 3G data plan and still works when I do.
> 
> Have you tried something as simple as switching off WiFi and turning it back on?


Been at NAB in 'Vegas for a week. Its a WiFi-only 16 gig iPad 2 with iOS 4.3.1 and Bluetooth off. Turning WiFi off and on again DOES work so thanks for that suggestion, quicker than a reboot. That points to it being something in the iPad though. The peanut remote app on my iPhone 4 can find it everytime so its probably not the router.


----------



## dianebrat

FYI there's a glitch in the firmware of the Linksys WRT610N, possibly others in the same model line that specifically fails Bonjour communication between wired and wireless sections of its network.

I had always had problems with the iphone/ipad remote application for itunes not working but I didn't care, then I had the ipad and the Premiere and the Tivo app only saw the S2 on the wireless network, not the Premiere or S3 on the wired unless I rebooted the router, a day later they would be gone again.

The magic fix was something that sounded backwards, checking the box for "Filter Multicast" in the firewall section.

This shouldn't have mattered with the firewall off, but it did.


----------



## bigpatky

dianebrat said:


> FYI there's a glitch in the firmware of the Linksys WRT610N, possibly others in the same model line that specifically fails Bonjour communication between wired and wireless sections of its network.
> 
> I had always had problems with the iphone/ipad remote application for itunes not working but I didn't care, then I had the ipad and the Premiere and the Tivo app only saw the S2 on the wireless network, not the Premiere or S3 on the wired unless I rebooted the router, a day later they would be gone again.
> 
> The magic fix was something that sounded backwards, checking the box for "Filter Multicast" in the firewall section.
> 
> This shouldn't have mattered with the firewall off, but it did.


I've had connection problems using the same router. Your tip worked immediately. Thank you so much!


----------



## StarmanTHX

My iPad app was working flawlessly for several weeks after turning off Bluetooth on the iPad. Today, it can't find any TiVos on my network. I updated the app, and it finds my Series 4 and tells me it's not a Series 4.

Any fix for THAT?


----------



## AbMagFab

StarmanTHX said:


> My iPad app was working flawlessly for several weeks after turning off Bluetooth on the iPad. Today, it can't find any TiVos on my network. I updated the app, and it finds my Series 4 and tells me it's not a Series 4.
> 
> Any fix for THAT?


I have the same problem! Finds my premieres, but says they aren't premiers.

Any advice?


----------



## TeddS

AbMagFab said:


> I have the same problem! Finds my premieres, but says they aren't premiers.
> 
> Any advice?


Just tried it here and same thing - does not find my premiere box. Looks like the app writers screwed it up.


----------



## morac

I'm not seeing an update, the latest version I see is 1.1 which works fine for me.


----------



## DaveWhittle

No problem on this end. Maybe they pulled the update?


----------



## StarmanTHX

A reboot fixed the iPad app. No idea why, but there it is. Maybe now my TiVo will start recording my web shows again.


----------



## TeddS

I rebooted, but the app still thinks I don't have a premiere. Maybe I need to delete the app and reinstall?


----------



## Fofer

1.2 is now out with some welcome improvements and fixes:


----------



## innocentfreak

I like the FSI being in the app.

I still wish they would implement the ability to push or pull shows from TiVo to another or the PC from the App. This way you could transfer a show while watching something else rather than having to exit the show just to queue the transfer.


----------



## Fofer

innocentfreak said:


> I like the FSI being in the app.


Me too.

Especially because otherwise it's only available in the HD UI, which I have turned off because it's so freakin' slow (comparatively speaking) and because it's so annoyingly incomplete. Such an eyesore. The ONLY reason I would toggle it on from time to time is the FSI... and now I don't have to.


----------



## TBoyd

First, I LOVE the new Tivo iPad app!! 

The new 1.2 looks good but I noticed a problem that didnt occur with the previous version when I was playing a program retrieved to the S4 from Tivo Desktop. 

The TOP section of the iPad display shows the current LIVE TV details while the BOTTOM display shows cast, etc from the TivoDtop program. I can remedy this by pressing PAUSE once, and the details of the recorded show will sync up again. -- I should note that this problem doesnt happen all the time. 

Besides noting this here how should I report this to Tivo? 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## morac

TBoyd said:


> Besides noting this here how should I report this to Tivo?


I believe there is a support link inside the app itself. You could also try TiVo's contact page. E-mail would probably work best since it really doesn't require a response.


----------



## TBoyd

Thanks, Morac. 

I just emailed the support team from the contact page. I thought there may be another point of contact, but that works. 

T


----------



## Fofer

When dragging the slider in the timeline (watching a recorded show) -- I'd have really liked for it to _show you the time, as you drag._ Not just when you finish dragging. Seems like a very basic UI expectation.


----------



## richsadams

Fofer said:


> When dragging the slider in the timeline (watching a recorded show) -- I'd have really liked for it to _show you the time, as you drag._ Not just when you finish dragging. Seems like a very basic UI expectation.


That would indeed be a terrific feature. BIG +1!


----------



## danjw1

How well does this work with multiple Tivos? Is there anyway to switch between the Tivos you have on the network? Also, has anyone tried to use this over a VPN and if so, how well does that work?


----------



## Fofer

danjw1 said:


> How well does this work with multiple Tivos?


Pretty well, assuming they are all Premieres.



danjw1 said:


> Is there anyway to switch between the Tivos you have on the network?


Yes, there's a little pulldown menu to switch.



danjw1 said:


> Also, has anyone tried to use this over a VPN and if so, how well does that work?


Yes, folks have tried all sorts of things, here's an informative post (in this same thread) with links that may shed some light for you. Also, this.


----------



## danjw1

morac said:


> I'm not sure that would work since from what I've read Rendezvous/Bonjour doesn't propagate over VPN, so auto-discovery wouldn't work.
> 
> I did find a post on a forum stating that Yazsoft Sharetool let's you set up Bonjour networking over the Internet, but if that requires installing software on the client computer it wouldn't work with the iPad. The same thing would probably apply to using something like Network beacon.
> 
> Basically what you need to have happen is have the network broadcast traffic to TCP ports 5353 and 5354 travel across the VPN which is something network broadcasts are designed not to do.
> 
> It sounds like someone got it partially working, but it's still buggy.
> 
> It's definitely not something that's trivial to do as described by this article on setting it up.


If you look at this page, it says Bonjour uses port 5353 as UDP and 5354 as TCP. It also shows 5297 as TCP and 5298 as TCP/UDP.


----------



## tzroberts

Anyone know if it is possible to control Pandora through the TiVo iPad app?


----------



## innocentfreak

tzroberts said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to control Pandora through the TiVo iPad app?


Haven't tried but you might be able to if you use the onscreen remote option.


----------



## andyf

New update on the app store today.

Allows limited functionality for TiVoHD & S3.
Works on iPhone.

That's all I've seen in my 5 minutes of using it.


----------



## windracer

andyf said:


> Allows limited functionality for TiVoHD & S3.
> Works on iPhone.


Cool ... looking forward to trying this out tonight.


----------



## innocentfreak

According to the setup, it allows Guide access, Schedule Recordings, Remote control, and Search. 

What it doesn't allow is Start Playback on TV, Info on Current Show, My shows, and Season Pass Manager and To Do list.


----------



## Johnwashere

Got it! At work now though. I see it does allow me to view my old HD now :up: Since the iphone version is out, hopefully the android one comes out soon too.


----------



## innocentfreak

Here is the TiVo page on it with comparison of features per model and it mentions series 1 and 2 though it is more just search through the website.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/stay-connected/iphone/index.html


----------



## morac

andyf said:


> New update on the app store today.
> 
> Allows limited functionality for TiVoHD & S3.
> Works on iPhone.
> 
> That's all I've seen in my 5 minutes of using it.


I've already run into an issue in the few minutes I tested this with my S3. The app apparently killed the S3's auto discovery notification. This made the S3 not only disappear from the app, but from the My Shows list on my Premiere. I had to restart the S3 to get it back.


----------



## Fofer

Very impressed that TiVo followed through with this. I did upgrade to a Premiere late last year (primarily due to the intro of the iPad app) but it is nice to see the S3/HD owners getting some of this love, too.

And the (now universal) app works rather nicely on my iPhone. It's missing some UI that the iPad had (like the timelime scrubber) but that's understandable. I can still check my NP list and tap a show to "watch now" or delete... and I can manage my SP's too. I'll be more likely to use the iPhone over my iPad for TiVo remote control, I think...

Good work, TiVo! Now, fix some of your other long-standing bugs (and finish the incomplete HD UI) and then I'll be _really_ impressed.  :up:


----------



## richsadams

Fofer said:


> Good work, TiVo! Now, fix some of your other long-standing bugs (and finish the incomplete HD UI) and then I'll be _really_ impressed.  :up:


Here, here! :up:


----------



## Riverdome

Spent a few minutes of my lunch break trying out the app on my S3 and was a little disappointed. Love the access to guide and the interface itself seems very easy to use. Over the ~20 minutes I was home it crashed 3 times and the one attempt to record something airing tonight failed. 

I also tried to find my S2 and the app advised it wasn't supported. Not a biggie but I thought there was limited support for S1 and S2 units?

I'll take more time tonight to reboot everything, Tivo, iPad, router, ... but my first experience was pretty buggy.


----------



## shady

I'm disappointed that I can't manage my todo and now playing list when I'm connected remotely. The information is available at TiVo.com, and it would be very nice to trim unwanted programs while on vacation.

I see the iPad as being great for couch use, but the iPhone, for me, is most likely to be used away from home


----------



## danjw1

shady said:


> I'm disappointed that I can't manage my todo and now playing list when I'm connected remotely. The information is available at TiVo.com, and it would be very nice to trim unwanted programs while on vacation.
> 
> I see the iPad as being great for couch use, but the iPhone, for me, is most likely to be used away from home


I think the key to getting this to work is being able have a VPN to the home network and getting Bonjour broadcasts to be broadcast on the VPN. If you have a home router that supports a VPN, you may be able to get that working.


----------



## weldon

Riverdome said:


> I also tried to find my S2 and the app advised it wasn't supported. Not a biggie but I thought there was limited support for S1 and S2 units?


No. There was a comment in their marketing about how S1/S2 owners could use the "guest" features, but it doesn't interact with the S2 TiVo in this case.


----------



## jfh3

I've lost two Premieres that the ap previously saw and I don't see my Series 3. Rebooted all the Tivo's and router. The new version of the ap finds two Premieres, but that's it.

Any ideas how I get the ap to see the missing Premieres and the S3? All the Tivo's see each other.


----------



## DoubleDave

First off, TiVo is back in my graces after I found out their iPad app supports the S3 unit. I'm sure there was no technical reasons but only marketing why the S3 wasn't supported day one. 

I know it's free and I finally have my app but I will note: 

First few network scans it didn't find either S2 or S3 TiVos.
Then it found both, I logon to my S3 unit.
Then it crashed.
Another few scans when it didn't find any TiVos.
Then it only saw only the S3 and I got back on.

Note: My IP scanner iPad app ALWAYS sees both S2 and S3 TiVos every time. 

Many of the app options are for the Premiere only. I have yet to see a compelling reason to upgrade to the Premiere. Maybe when I get a 1080p TV. Also the app also has a remote feature. I doubt I'll ever use it after the first time but it is there.

Browsing for shows to record is nicer than with the remote or the tivo.com website. I'm happy to have this free app!


----------



## richsadams

jfh3 said:


> I've lost two Premieres that the ap previously saw and I don't see my Series 3. Rebooted all the Tivo's and router. The new version of the ap finds two Premieres, but that's it.
> 
> Any ideas how I get the ap to see the missing Premieres and the S3? All the Tivo's see each other.


Sometimes when the app loses our TiVo's I've had to reboot everything, our TiVo's, router/modem, etc. Other times just closing and opening the app seems to do it.


----------



## rainwater

DoubleDave said:


> I'm sure there was no technical reasons but only marketing why the S3 wasn't supported day one.


Clearly there are technical reasons. This is why the S3 doesn't support all the features. My guess is they had a feature set to implement for the premiere and once they completed it, they worked on support for the S3. It seems reasonable to me.


----------



## b_scott

got the iphone app. It recognizes my Premiere XL fine, but it shows my Premiere regular as a THD/Series 3 and won't let me add it normally. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## seattlewendell

I have to say that I am really impressed with the App. If may be the best thing Tivo has done in a really long time. It reminds be of the early days when I would come home to a new update and the DVR would just be "better". Tivo seemed to anticipate exactly what "next" should be and would just roll it out. 
Frequent small changes that just made the DVR better all the time. I thought Tivo had forgotten how to do this. 
I wonder who they outsourced the App development to...


----------



## wmcbrine

rainwater said:


> Clearly there are technical reasons. This is why the S3 doesn't support all the features.


The technical reason is that the S3 doesn't have the new iPad port 1413 interface. But there's no technical reason for _that_ limitation. Of course that's just one of many new features on the Premiere that have been held back from the S3 for no technical reason.

(Let me anticipate a hypothetical response from TiVo, though of course they never will respond: The technical reason is that the S3 and Premiere code bases have diverged too far to port the new features back, given the resources available. This is similar to excuses they've made in the past. But all that would mean, would be that their code management is incompetent.)


----------



## SugarBowl

b_scott said:


> got the iphone app. It recognizes my Premiere XL fine, but it shows my Premiere regular as a THD/Series 3 and won't let me add it normally. Anyone else have this issue?


I have the same 2 machines (an XL and a regular) and it has worked fine. The only problem i have seen is after using the search, i cannot get the keyboard to go off the screen.


----------



## Test

SugarBowl said:


> I have the same 2 machines (an XL and a regular) and it has worked fine. The only problem i have seen is after using the search, i cannot get the keyboard to go off the screen.


Even using the button in the bottom right of the keyboard?


----------



## b_scott

SugarBowl said:


> I have the same 2 machines (an XL and a regular) and it has worked fine. The only problem i have seen is after using the search, i cannot get the keyboard to go off the screen.


only thing I can figure is the regular was in a b*ta in the past (NTTAAOB), so maybe that screwed it up.


----------



## Fofer

b_scott said:


> (NTTAAOB)


What does this acronym mean?

Not That That's Anything... ??? ??? ???


----------



## SugarBowl

Test said:


> Even using the button in the bottom right of the keyboard?


There is no hide keyboard button on the iphone app.


----------



## innocentfreak

Fofer said:


> What does this acronym mean?
> 
> Not That That's Anything... ??? ??? ???


Not That There Are Any Other Betas.


----------



## aadam101

Using the app makes my Tivo lose it's network connection. It still shows connected to the router but if I force a connection I get a "gateway not found" error. I can still see my other TiVo but when I try to browse the shows it says the TiVo doesn't have any shows.

Everything works just fine as long until I run the app.

Both my units are Premieres and this just started happening with the last update.


----------



## danjw1

aadam101 said:


> Using the app makes my Tivo lose it's network connection. It still shows connected to the router but if I force a connection I get a "gateway not found" error. I can still see my other TiVo but when I try to browse the shows it says the TiVo doesn't have any shows.
> 
> Everything works just fine as long until I run the app.
> 
> Both my units are Premieres and this just started happening with the last update.


If there is anything in the app that lets you file a bug report, you should do that. If not, you might want to consider contacting Tivo support and letting them know about it.


----------



## Doh

This article suggests that RCN customers will be able to watch on demand and some other shows through the tivo app.

If that's really coming it would be great to have it for those of us with non-RCM premieres too.


----------



## Fofer

That's interesting. Based on what we know about the TiVo Premiere hardware, iOS, and the requirements of TV streaming (both legally and technically...) I have a hard time believing it's streaming these shows from the TiVo hardware itself. 

If I were a betting man, I'd say it's streaming the "same show" (but not your own recording of it) from RCN's own servers.

I'd certainly appreciate it either way -- in fact, I'd probably prefer to be able to stream any of "my" recordings from elsewhere, if only because my cable company's upstream bandwidth is going to be better than my own, and that would be a far easier setup, too.

Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I downloaded it yesterday. Loving it so far, the guide and remote is awesome.

However, i'm stuck in limited functionality. it thinks my premiere is a s3. I have tried rebooting my premiere and unplugging the router for 30 seconds with no luck.

Anyone get stuck in this situation and was able to fix it. I'm not in away mode since I have the working remote. hmm


----------



## Doh

LoREvanescence said:


> I downloaded it yesterday. Loving it so far, the guide and remote is awesome.
> 
> However, i'm stuck in limited functionality. it thinks my premiere is a s3. I have tried rebooting my premiere and unplugging the router for 30 seconds with no luck.
> 
> Anyone get stuck in this situation and was able to fix it. I'm not in away mode since I have the working remote. hmm


I had that problem for a little while but I played around with the app and it rebooted itself, had me log in my MAK again, and was ok, so maybe you should try rebooting the app instead of the tivo?


----------



## DaveWhittle

Doh said:


> I had that problem for a little while but I played around with the app and it rebooted itself, had me log in my MAK again, and was ok, so maybe you should try rebooting the app instead of the tivo?


Same thing here... Rebooting the iPad did the trick.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Doh said:


> I had that problem for a little while but I played around with the app and it rebooted itself, had me log in my MAK again, and was ok, so maybe you should try rebooting the app instead of the tivo?


I have double clicked home to bring up the multitasking bar, then closed the app from there several times already with no luck.

One time though, I was able to get season passes and view the to do list. But the npl and info still said I did not have a premiere. Now the season passes and to do list say I don't have a premiere.

This morning the app said it lost connection with the tivo, and then when I hit reconnect it tells me it can't find my tivo. Rebooted the app and it still can't find the tivo.

Edit: I figured out what was wrong.

So, I just rebooted the router since I could not connect to my tivo, that did the trick. However, something new happened this time when it found my permiere. It asked me for my MAK which it never did before. Before it would just immediately go to the guide. And if I went to settings where it says Local MAK it only had a sign out option. It had never asked me to input my MAK which I guess would be the problem.


----------



## aadam101

Fofer said:


> If I were a betting man, I'd say it's streaming the "same show" (but not your own recording of it) from RCN's own servers.


Would that be legal? If I record something and it's pre-empted, then the title of my show will be one thing but the content will be another. If I were to go back and watch it, RCN would provide me with the show.

That's not necessarily a bad thing but that's not a DVR.


----------



## Fofer

aadam101 said:


> Would that be legal? If I record something and it's pre-empted, then the title of my show will be one thing but the content will be another. If I were to go back and watch it, RCN would provide me with the show.
> 
> That's not necessarily a bad thing but that's not a DVR.


Comcast's Xfinity app offers video on-demand, as does HBO GO, and Time Warner's app offers live video.... So who knows. The rules are being pushed and changed all the time. All I do know is, the Premiere software/OS (and maybe even hardware) would have to change significantly for it to be able to serve as a server for streaming content to an iOS device. Does the RCN Premiere have what it takes to push that out? and will it work over 3G and external WiFi, or would it be limited to the RCN customers' homes? I guess we'll learn more soon. I'd love to see this feature hit all Premieres.


----------



## danjw1

Fofer said:


> Comcast's Xfinity app offers video on-demand, as does HBO GO, and Time Warner's app offers live video.... So who knows. The rules are being pushed and changed all the time. All I do know is, the Premiere software/OS (and maybe even hardware) would have to change significantly for it to be able to serve as a server for streaming content to an iOS device. Does the RCN Premiere have what it takes to push that out? and will it work over 3G and external WiFi, or would it be limited to the RCN customers' homes? I guess we'll learn more soon. I'd love to see this feature hit all Premieres.


There codec would have to be ported to Objective-C and it would need to be able to decode the stream, if it is being done in a secure manner. Porting can take considerable effort, depending on what language the original code is in.


----------



## LoREvanescence

danjw1 said:


> There codec would have to be ported to Objective-C and it would need to be able to decode the stream, if it is being done in a secure manner. Porting can take considerable effort, depending on what language the original code is in.


Actually, that's not entirely true. There is another means of creating an iOS App that could doe this and several news papers and local news stations have taken advantage of it.

It is now possible to create flash / flex apps and compile them into an ipa (iOS App) format with CS 5 and 5.5.

So as long as you can create a flash app that will play or stream your video, you can compile it for iOS and sell it in the app store provided you are a registered paid apple developer.

That would cut back a lot of time in porting and you can build your security into your flash / flex app.


----------



## Fofer

Doh said:


> This article suggests that RCN customers will be able to watch on demand and some other shows through the tivo app.
> 
> If that's really coming it would be great to have it for those of us with non-RCM premieres too.


I'm reading the article again, and you know what? I think the author simply got it wrong and is reporting incredibly misleading information. We'd have heard more about this streaming capability by now (even if it is just restricted to RCN Somerville customers.) That being said, I'll bet it's the same app we have, and they're just seeing "on demand" choices listed in the guide, and the names of their shows in their Now Playing list. I'm just really skeptical that it's allowing mobile streaming of the video content itself. At least at this time. We wouldn't learn about it from a shady blurb on Boston.com, I don't think.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> I'm reading the article again, and you know what? I think the author simply got it wrong and is reporting incredibly misleading information. We'd have heard more about this streaming capability by now (even if it is just restricted to RCN Somerville customers.) That being said, I'll bet it's the same app we have, and they're just seeing "on demand" choices listed in the guide, and the names of their shows in their Now Playing list. I'm just really skeptical that it's allowing mobile streaming of the video content itself. At least at this time. We wouldn't learn about it from a shady blurb on Boston.com, I don't think.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


I responded to your post in the other thread, but my guess is that it will work the same way viewing programs from Netflix, Amazon, et al work currently work in the app. No where in the article does it say anything about streaming to the app.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> No where in the article does it say anything about streaming to the app.


I wouldn't go that far:



> RCN customers in Somervillle pining *to see shows on the go* can take heart: TiVo has landed on the iPhone and iPad, the company announced.
> 
> *All of RCN's on demand content is now accessible through a free Tivo app. Also included will be personal picks on customers' "now playing" list.*


(emphasis mine)

I agree with you, the article probably got it wrong. But it's clearly suggesting mobile streaming with the way the article is written.


----------



## Tony Chick

I've been having horrible connectivity problems since the iPad app was released and the same with the iPhone version, I could connect once after an iPad reboot but never again after connection was (quickly) lost. The TiVo is on the wired network. I made a change to my DLink DIR-655 settings that seems to have fixed it:

Advanced > WISH > turn OFF the WISH checkbox

With it on, it attempts to prioritize certain kinds of traffic and Bonjour/UDP seems to suffer because of it. 

I also checked "Enable WAN ping" on the Advanced Network page, but I don't think that affected it.


----------



## Doh

Fofer said:


> I'm reading the article again, and you know what? I think the author simply got it wrong and is reporting incredibly misleading information. We'd have heard more about this streaming capability by now (even if it is just restricted to RCN Somerville customers.) That being said, I'll bet it's the same app we have, and they're just seeing "on demand" choices listed in the guide, and the names of their shows in their Now Playing list. I'm just really skeptical that it's allowing mobile streaming of the video content itself. At least at this time. We wouldn't learn about it from a shady blurb on Boston.com, I don't think.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


Yeah, that thought occurred to me too....


----------



## b_scott

Doh said:


> I had that problem for a little while but I played around with the app and it rebooted itself, had me log in my MAK again, and was ok, so maybe you should try rebooting the app instead of the tivo?


same here.


----------



## Beryl

I can duplicate a crash on my iPad and my iPhone. Would someone else try it?

1. Bring up app
2. Type "13" (no quotes) in the search box
3. Use your fingers to look for the movie with that name or just minimize the on-screen keyboard.

*Crash*

Sometimes it crashes right away . I've tried other search arguments and it doesn't crash. Just "13".


----------



## Fofer

Unlucky number, indeed.


----------



## bradleys

Freaky!!!!

Submit an error report - but that is odd!


----------



## cherry ghost

Beryl said:


> I can duplicate a crash on my iPad and my iPhone. Would someone else try it?
> 
> 1. Bring up app
> 2. Type "13" (no quotes) in the search box
> 3. Use your fingers to look for the movie with that name or just minimize the on-screen keyboard.
> 
> *Crash*
> 
> Sometimes it crashes right away . I've tried other search arguments and it doesn't crash. Just "13".


Mine crashes. Also crashes with "UFC"(no quotes)


----------



## Beryl

bradleys said:


> Freaky!!!!
> 
> Submit an error report - but that is odd!


Done. Thanks to all for trying it.


----------



## Beryl

Fell back in love with this app last night. 

Was watching a movie with some British actor and started exploring more movies with him featured. Found an acclaimed movie and saw that it wasn't scheduled to air on any of my subscribed channels but it was available on Hulu Plus. I have that free for another 3 months so I clicked on the Hulu icon and it started streaming on my TV. 

It was very cool and it would be cooler if the Amazon icon would do the same for Prime content. (Couldn't resist.)


----------



## mrizzo80

v2.0 of the app seems to offer a nice performance update; many screens feel quicker. Graphics and Cover Art seem a lot faster too.


----------



## falken98

FYI, 2.0 will not run on a device that is jailbroken.


----------



## windracer

falken98 said:


> FYI, 2.0 will not run on a device that is jailbroken.


Yup. :down:


----------



## spaldingclan

yep and xCon hasn't been updated yet to block the block


----------



## b_scott

why? Apple said a long time ago they didn't care if you JB


----------



## Fofer

Apple has nothing to do with it. This is the resuIt of some Cablecard rule, intended to protect the content. TiVo probably was required to make sure the transfer endpoint was secure.

And for the record, Apple never said they "didn't care if you jailbreak." That statement is absurd, and besides the point anyway.


----------



## falken98

Fofer said:


> Apple has nothing to do with it. This is the resuIt of some Cablecard rule, intended to protect the content. TiVo probably was required to make sure the transfer endpoint was secure.


It would be nice if they just would have disabled the ability to stream protected content (or even disable streaming completely if they really felt the need) if the device was jailbroken. To disable the app completely so it can not be used at all is silly.


----------



## spaldingclan

I ended up just transferring over the old copy from my iphone to itunes and then copying that back over to the ipad


----------



## windracer

falken98 said:


> To disable the app completely so it can not be used at all is silly.


I completely agree!


----------



## weldon

falken98 said:


> It would be nice if they just would have disabled the ability to stream protected content (or even disable streaming completely if they really felt the need) if the device was jailbroken. To disable the app completely so it can not be used at all is silly.


It might be a tech support issue too. A lot of the developers that I talk to say that jailbreaking is their #1 cause of support calls. I don't know if this is true for TiVo, but a lot of developers feel they need to cut-off jailbroken phones so they can get their support queue under control.


----------



## b_scott

Fofer said:


> Apple has nothing to do with it. This is the resuIt of some Cablecard rule, intended to protect the content. TiVo probably was required to make sure the transfer endpoint was secure.
> 
> And for the record, Apple never said they "didn't care if you jailbreak." That statement is absurd, and besides the point anyway.


I should've said "it's been legal for 2 years".


----------



## CharlesH

b_scott said:


> I should've said "it's been legal for 2 years".


There is, of course, a difference between something being illegal, and something that is a violation of a TOS. Companies are perfectly free to make life miserable for violators of the TOS (disable features, cutting off support, etc); they just can't haul you into court.


----------



## Fofer

Yes, indeed. And again, in this case, it's not Apple that forced this particular hand.

As an jailbreaker, I do also agree that it's very annoying that the whole TiVo app is now not launching, even for users who don't have/use the new Stream. I hold on to faith and optimism that xCon (or something similar) will be updated to allow it to work for us though. Until then I will just keep the previous version installed. Unfortunately, these are the considerations one must take and be aware of, when one takes on the "hobby" of jailbreaking.


----------



## swarto112

mine worked first time, no issues on sept 5 on both iPad and HD, iPhone 3gs and 4s


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> I know this is a minor niggle and we should be happy to have the iPad app _at all_, but I have to say the timeline scrub bar is a bit of a letdown.
> 
> For starters, it doesn't work on shows I've pulled over from my previous TiVo (via MRV.) Seems MRV strips the necessary metadata to make this work?
> 
> Secondly, on shows where the timeline scrubber _does_ work? It's a bit of a mixed bag. It would be sooooo much more useful if the little black stub that shows the time updated dynamically as you scrubbed, so you'd see what exact time you're scrubbing to to. As it stands now, all you can do is make a guess, based on placement.


I'm not sure when they fixed this, but on the current version of the TiVo app, now scrubbing works exactly as I'd hoped it work! The time display is updated dynamically as you scrub! Huzzah!


----------

